# استمرار مسلسل الكذب والغش بمنتدى المراحيض الاسلامية



## LuckyPro (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*اعتذر جداجدا وارجو نقل المقال لمنتدى حوار الاديان او حذفة وارجاعة بالوقت الذى تريدونة*


*استمرار مسلسل الكذب والغش بمنتدى المراحيض الاسلامية*
*العضو خالد من خوفة وروعبة من ان يفضح امرة وجهلة عن تواجدة وسطنا *
*هنا فى المنتدى فدخل باسم العاشق كى يستطيع اللهو واظهار جهلة معنا*
*وطبعا بدىء بسلهة جميلة جداجدا من عدة نقاط لن يستطع هو او غيرة الاجابة *
*عنها ومنها*
*




*http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/1293/11302006172536rx7.png
*والدليل على عدم قدرتة او رجولتة على دخولة بنفس الاسم فهاكم الدليل*

*



*http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5010/11302006172548qd4.png
*والظريف ان الاخ حكم ودلس وادعى وكذب على كل المسلمين المساكين التابعين *
*لة كالحمير كذبة*
*وهاكم صورة من الموضوع الى تثبت ان دانى ليس بمشرف ولكن عقلة المريض *
*اظهر لة ان يكتب ذلك بموضوعة كى يحاول عبثا ان يظهر نفسة بالعضو القوى *
*الذى استطاع محاورة مشرف *

*



*http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/3201/12012006214610zp8.png

*ولذيادة الـاكيد تفضلوا الرابط الخاص بالموضوع*

* حد من المسلمين يشرحلى دة معناة اية!!!!!!! *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11462*
* 
واكمل حقارتة فى سبنا تماما كرسولة السباب اللاعان*
*واكمل كذبة فى كون المحاور دانى مشرف*
*



*http://img435.imageshack.us/img435/3330/11302006172557je7.png
*وقام بمداخلتة *
*



*http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4294/11302006172608lq1.png

*



*http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/4662/11302006172619ho9.png

*وبالصورة الاخيرة لاحظيتم انة بالصورة التى قبل ذلك قد وضع الاقتباس الخاص *
*بتعديل الاخ السمردلى واظهر انة كتب ما هو يحطم الموضوع ولكن كانت مجرد *
*اسلوب اخلاقى بكتابتة *
*وتفادى ان يضع الاقتباس الخاص بالاخ السمردلى كى يستمر بكذبة ولا يكشف *
*نفسة*

*




مع استمرارة لوقاحتة وقلة ادبة وايهام الجميع ان دانى مشرف*

*وكما تلاحظون فالكلمة التى تم مسحها فى تفسير جنسى وهو امر غير مقبول *
*والتى من خلالها استند على موضوعة التافة الى اتاح لى الفرصة لكشف تدليسة *
*وليسامحنى المشرف كما اقتباسى للكلمة للموضوع بقية*

*واخيرا وتلك الكلمة التى اسعدت النساء لديهم اللاتى يستمتعون بالكلمات الجنسية *
*والمعانى الجنسية التى تحك احساسهم الداخلى بل ولم تكتفى بشهوتها لكللامات *
*الجنسية بل تمادت بسب المشرف السمردلى الذى هو اشرف من رسولها محمد *
*بل واشرف منها شخصيا  (اعتذر عن التشبية الصارخ يا اخى السمردلى)*

*



*
*وفى الناهية اقول لكم كما فضحتكم بمنتدى النور والظلمة انا موجود بكل المنتديات *
*وسأستمر بفضحكم وكشف تدليسكم*
*وساكسر انيابكم*
*وساحطم رؤوسكم*


----------



## فادية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro

ربنا يقويك يا عزيزي 
هو لو راجل صحيح كان قال الكلام دا هنا في المنتدى واثبت حقو 
لكن واضح من تصرفو انو مش فاهم حاجه ولا عارف حاجه يعني بالمثل الشعبي ثور الله في برسيمو 
هيروح يتشطر على اخوانه المسلمين في منتداهم ويقول ويزيد وبنفش ريشو 
وهمه بغبائم الي هو نفس غبائو هيهللو ليه ويشيلوه على الاكف
معلش يا اخي العزيز هو دا اسلوبهم 
لانهم ضعفا ومعندهمش حاجه يردو بيها على سخافه دينهم غير انهم يغلطو علينا ويسبونا 
الله يكون فعونهم دول مصيبتهم مصيبه


----------



## Coptic Man (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*LuckyPro
*
*احييك علي كشف النقاب عن الاسلامين وطرقهم *

*وسوف انقل الموضوع للمنتدي العام واقوم بتثبيته ايضا *

*لانه لاء مكان للمراحيض في المنتدي المسيحي العام *

*الرب يقويك ويباركك*


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اسلوبهم مش هيتغير 
ربنا يهدى الجميع


----------



## Scofield (2 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا كان عضو قليل الأدب و مبيعرفش يتكلم غير باللغة التى تربى عليها
اشكرك حبيبى LuckyPro
وربنا يباركك


----------



## coptic hero (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا حبيبى لا تحزن*

يا أخى الحبيب لا تحزن فهذا هو فكرهم متخيلين ان نبيهم اتى بأخر كل شئ ولا يعرفون ان نبيهم ارجعهم الى الخلف الاف السنين ويقول لك ان الدين نزل تمهيد من أول موسى ثم داود ثم المسيح واخيرا محمد والقصه تشبه طفل صغير انهى المرحله الابتدائيه ثم الاعداديه ثم الثانويه وبعد ان انهى المرحله الجامعيه يأتى له شخص ويقول له سأعطيك أعظم شهاده ويطلب منه تعلم القراءه والكتابه من جديد هذا ما حدث مع الاسلام فبعد ان قال الله على لسان موسى لليهود الرب الهك تتقي اياه تعبد و به تلتصق و باسمه تحلف (تث  10 :  20) جاء السيد المسيح وقال و لكن قبل كل شيء يا اخوتي لا تحلفوا لا بالسماء و لا بالارض و لا بقسم اخر بل لتكن نعمكم نعم و لاكم لا لئلا تقعوا تحت دينونة (يع  5 :  12)
و لا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء (مت  5 :  36)
فجاء صاحبنا وقال لهم تحلفوا مرة اخرى  انا مش فاهم ايه الدين اللى بيجيب للوراء ده الآهم ان موسى قال لا تزنىبينما التطور الدينى المعد من الله ليرفع الحاله الروحيه لشعبه قال السيد المسيح
عن الزنا فى متى 5الاصحاح الخامس
  27- قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.
  28- و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.اما صاحبنا بقى فحدث ولا حرج ما اكثر كلامه عن الفرج والبرج ومابين السره ونكاح الميته وملكات اليمين وماريه واتيان الدبر واكل ما هو مقرف ودنئ والغريبه انهم يقولون اكرم الخلق 
تعالوا نشوف موضوع الكذب 
قال الله فى العهد القديم ابتعد عن كلام الكذب و لا تقتل البريء و البار لاني لا ابرر المذنب (خر  23 :  7)تهلك المتكلمين بالكذب رجل الدماء و الغش يكرهه الرب (مز  5 :  6)طوبى للرجل الذي جعل الرب متكله و لم يلتفت الى الغطاريس و المنحرفين الى الكذب (مز  40 :  4)
خبز الكذب لذيذ للانسان و من بعد يمتلئ فمه حصى (ام  20 :  17)
يا رب نج نفسي من شفاه الكذب من لسان غش (مز  120 :  2)
لا تسرقوا و لا تكذبوا و لا تغدروا احدكم بصاحبه (لا  19 :  11)
وفى العهد الجديد
لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب و تكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه لاننا بعضنا اعضاء البعض (اف  4 :  25)و اما الخائفون و غير المؤمنين و الرجسون و القاتلون و الزناة و السحرة و عبدة الاوثان و جميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار و كبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني (رؤ  21 :  8)على رجاء الحياة الابدية التي وعد بها الله المنزه عن الكذب قبل الازمنة الازلية (تي  1 :  2) بينما صاخبهم يبيح الكذب فى ثلاث حالات 
بلاش كده يقول العهد القديم لا تنتقم و لا تحقد على ابناء شعبك بل تحب قريبك كنفسك انا الرب (لا  19 :  18)
بينما يرفعنا المسيح الى حاله روحيه اعلى بقوله 
و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم (مت  5 :  44)
لكني اقول لكم ايها السامعون احبوا اعداءكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم (لو  6 :  27)
بل احبوا اعداءكم و احسنوا و اقرضوا و انتم لا ترجون شيئا فيكون اجركم عظيما و تكونوا بني العلي فانه منعم على غير الشاكرين و الاشرار (لو  6 :  35)
يا جماعه يا ريت تستحملوا القرف ده لآنه طريق الخلاص اننا نستحمل الصليب المسمى بالآسلام وربنا ينجينا جميعا من الشيطان وأسلامه


----------



## دانى (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الحبيب LuckyPro
*اشكرك جدا على هذا الموضوع لاظهارك المستوى المتدنى للاسلام وايضا هذا العضو*

*صدقنى انى قد تضايقت جدا من مستوى كلامة وكدبة واخفاءة للحقائق*

*والاهم انهم فى منتداهم يسمحوا للشتيمة الاباحية للناس وهذا ليس بغريب عن اتباع *

*محمد السباب اللعان*

*والمشرفيين يتهللون لة و لكذبة وهم يعلمون ان هذا الكلام  القبيح من كتبهم واحاديثهم*

*وللاسف ينسب لنا اننا لا نفكر الا فى الجنس والشذوذ ومحمد هو اصل هذة الشذوذ......*

*ربنا يباركك حبيبى واشكرك مرة اخرى*

*واشكر حبيى ايضا COPTIC MAN لتثبيتة للموضوع*

*ربنا معاكم ويبارك فيكم *


----------



## mr.hima (2 ديسمبر 2006)

منعتبش على الاشكال اللى زى كدة (المسلمين يعنى )أصلا كتابهم فى نسخ يبقى هما مش هينسخوا كلامهم ويكدبوا على نفسهم وعلى الناس ....عجبى 
وربنا يعنا على أتباع الشر والنجاسة


----------



## maxyem (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لأنه ولد لنا ولدا وأعطينا ابنا تكون الرياسة علي كتفيه
                                                    الاله القوي المتسلط وملاك المشورة العظمي
شكرا لك يا لكيبرو الرب يبارك وكل سنة وانت طيب واذكرك بقول الكتاب اعزلوا الخبيث من وسطكم


----------



## LuckyPro (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*اشكركم جميعا جداجدا*

*فهم هكذا دائما يقتبسون باسلوب خبيث ويروجون الافكار الكاذبة لايهام المسلمين المساكين بقوتهم او بجلهنا ولكن هيهات فهم اجبن من ان يقوموا بتصور الصفحات مثلى هكذا ويتكلمون بالحق فان لهم تجارب كثيرة جداجدا معى واقولها لهم كما كنت اقولها بمنتدى النور والظلمة*

* اقول لكم كما فضحتكم بمنتدى النور والظلمة انا موجود بكل المنتديات *

*وسأستمر بفضحكم وكشف تدليسكم*

*وساكسر انيابكم*

*وساحطم رؤوسكم



وشكرا لكم واعتذر عن وضعى لتلك الكلمات البشعة المحتوى علها منتداهم وموقعهم وبالاخص نسائهم الشغوفات بالكلمات الجنسية والمتعة الجسدية كامهات المؤمنين*


----------



## coptic hero (7 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> LuckyPro
> 
> ربنا يقويك يا عزيزي
> هو لو راجل صحيح كان قال الكلام دا هنا في المنتدى واثبت حقو
> لكن واضح من تصرفو انو مش فاهم حاجه ولا عارف حاجه يعني بالمثل الشعبي ثور الله في برسيمو



فاديه بجد انا زعلان منك ازاى تقولى كده ازاى تغلطى فى لغه القرأن اللغه العربيه لغه اهل الجنه وتقولى ثور الله فى برسيمو لازم تعتذرى وتصححى غلطتك وممكن انت تعتذرى وانا اصحح لك الغلط
ثور الله فى برسيمه وعلفه ومصحفه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## jordan1 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*LuckyPro*
*انتا شاطر كتير الك مني هدية يا حبيبي*
*خلص*​ 
*اقول لا تسب امهات المؤمنين *​ 
*انا اسف اعذرني *​


----------



## jordan1 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*بتعرف ياهذا المدعى بـ

انا لما شفت الصوره الرمزية تبعتك
عرفت انك جااااهل ومش تبع حوار

لانو هذي مش من اداب الحوار
يا مثقف يا متعلم يا مؤدب يا حكيم*​


----------



## elking (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أهذه لغة حواركم 
لا تكفون عن الإستهزاء بنا وبكتاب ربنا وبنبينا 
لم ذلك؟
هل يمكن لو سمحت أن يجيبنى أحد منكم ؟ 
ام تصرون على سب نبينا ونحن لم نتعرض للمسيح بأى شئ وحاشا لله أن نتعرض له بقول أى شئ يسئ اليه

عل أفعالكم هذه تدل على شخصياتكم وعقيدتكم ان كانت عقدتكم صالحة وصادقة فهل من حقكم السخرية من الآخرين ومن عقائدهم وهل ترضون ما تفعلونه من سب وشتم وسخرية أن يفعله المسلمون بكم فى منتداتهم؟

سبحان الله


----------



## mina_mina3819 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا ايضاا كمسيجى ارفض الشتائم والسباب فهاذا اسلوب الصغار


----------



## Badr (15 ديسمبر 2006)

و ادفع باللتي هي احسن


----------



## LuckyPro (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

*المحمديين تغاضوا عن الكذب والغش بمنتدى المراحيض الاسلامية وجايين يتكلموا عن صورتى الرمزية التى هى الحبيب المصطفى محمد وسع وعجل فرجة:t33:*


----------



## elsadawey2 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*اشتم النبي زي ما انت عايز وأقحمه في الحوار بلا داعي زي ما انت عايز حط الصوره اللي تعجبك قول كل اللي تقدر عليه أعمل ما بدالك الف افتري اشتم اكدب دلس هلل قول اللي في نفسك كله أستخدم اقظع العبارات اتريق زي ما انت عايز عيد وزيد وقول ما بدالك 

اما أحنا فحبنا وأحترامنا للمسيح لا يمكن يتزعزع ولا يقل بسبب قلة جاهله مغشيه العين والقلب هوجاء 
لم ولن نتجرأ علي المسيح ولو بحرف فالمسيح اشرف واطهر من ان نتطاول عليه 
لن أعاملك بالمثل بل سأحترمك وساناديك بأخي الفاضل اهذا أدب اهذه أخلاق اهذه طريقة او اسلوب حوار 
كل ما يخرج من بين شفتيك لا يدل الا علي بيئتك وتربيتك وكل ما تكتبه يديك يدل علي عقلك وتعليمك وثقافتك ولسوف تسأل عنه 

اعلمك المسيح ان تسخر من من لا تتفق معهم اعلمك ان تسب معارضيك اليس هو من قال احبوا أعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم 
الا تفتخر بانك ابن المسيح ؟ ايرضي المسيح عن ذلك حتي ولو بدأ شخص ما في سبك 
لما لا تثبت انك مسيحي حقيقي متحضر صاحب ديانه سماويه بدلا من هذا الاسلوب الذي اقل ما يوصف به انه اسلوب همجي متدني خالي من اي احترام لمحاوريك او حتي احترام لنفسك قبل الاخرين 

لما لا ترقي باسلوبك لتكون قدوة لغيرك لا ان تكون مسارا لسخرية الاخرين 
افعل ما شئت استهزء بغيرك كما يحلو لك اما نحن فلسنا مثلك ولن نجاريك لان النزول لمستواك لهو عار كبير علينا وانت أقل من أن أنزل لمستواك المتدني في الحوار 
وها هو الفرق بين شخص مثلي يتبع تعاليم دينه وبين شخص مثلك لا يعلم عن دينه شئ 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَن يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ وَلَا نِسَاء مِّن نِّسَاء عَسَى أَن يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِّنْهُنَّ وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ} (11) سورة الحجرات
فانا لن اسخر منك لعلك تكون عند الله في يوم من الايام أفضل مني وانت بالتالي اخي الفاضل حاول جاهدا ان لا تسخر من أحد عسي ان يكون خيرا منك عند الله 
وأعلم ان السب والشتم والعبارات الجوفاء انما هي دليل علي ضعف موقفك وضعف حجتك فليس كل ما يصدر صوتا عاليا ضخما 
ارجع الي تعاليم المسيح وتأدب بأدبه ونفذ ما أمرك به وحاول ان تظهر تعاليم المسيح فذلك أقل واجب عليك تجاه المسيح ان كنت تؤمن به ان تظهر له انك متبع لتعاليمه متأدب بأدبه وان كنت لا تعرف فتعلم وتأدب *


----------



## LuckyPro (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مالك يا عم انت حكاية الشتم دى معاك

هو حد مزعلك ولا بيشتمك كل شوية ولا اية

شوية تقولى اشتم

وبالتوقيع تقول تليفون ووش ونت 

مالك يا ابنى مين مزعلك


----------



## ragab (16 ديسمبر 2006)

> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك لة واشهد ان يسوع المسيح هو الله



هات الدليل يا ذكي من الإنجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل لو فالح


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


>



حضرتك قلتلنا فى التليفون والنت والمواجهه ما قلتلناش والشتيمه من النبى تبقى ايه ياترى عارفها ولا انزل لك اللينكات


----------



## LuckyPro (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*بيدو ان افلاس المحديين قد وصل الى اقصاة*

*المهم جارى انزال فضيحة وكشف وكذب وتدليس منتدى اتباع المحقرين والسفلة الاسلامى*


----------



## elsadawey2 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> حضرتك قلتلنا فى التليفون والنت والمواجهه ما قلتلناش والشتيمه من النبى تبقى ايه ياترى عارفها ولا انزل لك اللينكات



نزل


----------



## elsadawey2 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> حضرتك قلتلنا فى التليفون والنت والمواجهه ما قلتلناش والشتيمه من النبى تبقى ايه ياترى عارفها ولا انزل لك اللينكات



وأيه رايك لما الشتيمه تيجي من الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> مالك يا عم انت حكاية الشتم دى معاك
> 
> هو حد مزعلك ولا بيشتمك كل شوية ولا اية
> 
> ...



أبنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش كده يا والدي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *بيدو ان افلاس المحديين قد وصل الى اقصاة*
> 
> *المهم جارى انزال فضيحة وكشف وكذب وتدليس منتدى اتباع المحقرين والسفلة الاسلامى*



الله لا يسامحك يا أخي بس عارف انت ما تستاهلش حتي الواحد يقول عليك سافل كلمة سافل خسارة فيك ومش هأقولهالك حتي لانك ما تستاهلهاش


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 ديسمبر 2006)

إحنا المسيجيين بقى ببركة الرب يسوع اللي بيضطهده نسامحو بشكل تام،ولا تكون عليه خطيّة لأجلنا   
آميييين.


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> إحنا المسيجيين بقى ببركة الرب يسوع اللي بيضطهده نسامحو بشكل تام،ولا تكون عليه خطيّة لأجلنا
> آميييين.



اه صح لما حد يضطهدكم بتسامحوه اما انتو وبس اللي ليكم الحق تقلوا ادبكم وتشتموا غيركم 
هو دا اللي علمهلكم المسيح ؟ تقلوا أدبكم وتقولوا علي المختلف معاكم حقير وسافل ؟؟

عموما الحقير والسافل هو اللي بيشتم بدون وجه حق ولا بينه 
بيقول ان النبي بيشتمنا طيب هو ماله هو بيشتمه هو احنا راضيين النبي بتاعنا يشتمنا مالوش دعوه  هو ايه مضايقه لما النبي حبيبنا يشتمنا طيب ما انتو يسوع قال عليكم خرفان 
حد كلمكم ؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

وقال انه لم يبعث غير للخراف الضاله من بني اسرائيل 
انتو من بني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتو يهود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بتتبعوه ليه اذا كانت رسالته مش ليكم هو مبعوث للخراف بتاع اليهود 
انتو من خرفان اليهود ؟؟؟
ما تخليناش نفتح بقي وكل واحد يا ريت يحترم نفسه قبل ما يحترم غيره


----------



## fardeen (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أولا أحيي كل الإخوة هنا بتحية الاسلام وهي " السلام عليكم " ..

ثانيا .. لاحظت تكرار ادراج حديث للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ولكن الحديث كتب بطريقة خاطئة وأغلب الظن أنه من كتبه نقله عن لغة أخرى وليس عن العربية ..

الحديث عموما نصه الصحيح هو " من يضمن لي ما بين لحييه ورجليه أضمن له الجنة " ..

أما الكلام عن الجنس وأمور الجنس .. فيا أخوتي المسيحيين الأحبة .. هناك مثل شهير يقول " اذا كان بيتك من زجاج فلا ترمي بيوت الناس بالطوب " ..

فقد قرأت كل كتب الأناجيل والتوراة ووجدت العجب العجاب في هذه النواحي ..

ولا ضير أبدا من أن يتكلم دين سماوي عن أمور الجنس في حياة البشر فهذه فطرة بشرية وضعها الله تعالى في خلقه ولا يجب ان نستحي منها أو نخجل .. لكن يجب ان نناقش ما يتعلق بها في أدب ورقي .. وأي دين عظيم صحيح لا يمكن أن يهمل أمر كهذا ولا يتطرق اليه بدعوى أنه " مبتذل " أو " عيب " ..

والروعة في الاسلام انه لم يهمل هذه الامور بل وضع لها الضوابط والتعاليم التي تتيح للانسان ان يصرف هذه الغريزة الجامحة في ما هو خير له ..

وفي حديث للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام قال - فيما معنى الحديث -  " وفي بضع " أي مني " أحدكم صدقة " قالوا " يارسول الله أيأتي أحدنا أهله ويكون له أجر " ؟ قال " أرأيتم أن وضعها في الحرام أكان عليه وزر " ؟ قالوا " نعم " قال " فكذلك أن وضعها في الحلال كانت أجرا له " 

هكذا هو الأمر وهكذا سارت الشريعة الاسلامية في معالجة هذه الناحية البشرية الهامة .. فلا هي انحدرت بالانسان الى مستوى البهيمة ولا طالبته ان يكون ملكا من الملائكة !

مع خالص التحية للجميع *


----------



## قلم حر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب ( لاكي برو ) :
موضوعك يكشف الحقائق التي لا ينكرها أي محايد !
فأنا مثلا كتبت تعليق على رد ( عاشق ) في موضوع ( عزرا ابن الله ) حيث نسخ مقاله طويله من منتدى أتباع الشتامين ( الكاتب الأصلي : بلاك هورس ).....حتى هناك طالبوا الكاتب الأصلي بروابط للموضوع ( لأن الروابط التي جلبها لم تعمل ) .....فقال لهم أن الموسوعه اليهوديه تم اٍسقاطها عن النت !!
و ألسبب مضحك جدا .....و قد اٍقتبست كلامه ( من منتداه الأصلي ) في الموضوع ( عزرا ابن الله ) ....و علقت : ( من يريد الروابط للمنتدى الاٍسلامي فليراسلني على الخاص ) .....و لم يطلبه أحد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذه مصداقية منتدانا .
و تلك مصداقية منتداهم !!!!
و نكرر:
الحق يعلو و لا يعلى عليه !
---------------------------------------------------
أخي الحبيب لاكي برو :
هل لاحظت عدم تعليق أي عضو  مسلم  على الموضوع الأصلي ؟
كلمة حق أبت أن تخرج من بين أصابعهم !!!!
و يتكلمون عن الحق !!!!
فهل الحق شعار أم ممارسه ؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و هناك موضوع آخر هناك( باٍسمي شخصيا ) لكن الموضوع أتفه من أن يذكر ....فالكذب فيه واضح لكن الموضوع أقل من بسيط !
--------------------------------------
موفق أخي الحبيب .
باركك الرب و حفظك و أعانك على كشف الكذب و التدليس دائما .


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

الاسلام هو آخر الأديان السماوية وهو الذي يجب أن نتبعه 

قال تعالى : ( واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم ... ) أي الاسلام وهي نعمه من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى. 

أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا شكر ربي دائما في كل صلاه على نعمة الاسلام

والحمدلله ليلا ونهارا أني مسلمه و لست مسيحيه ولا نصرانيه ولا شيعيه ولا ولا ولا ...

وقال تعالى : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا آمِنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزَّل على رسولِه والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل 

ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضلَّ ضلالاً بعيدا )


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الساداوي 2 
باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس آميين.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
صديقي الساداوي 2:
تحيّة محبة صافية من قلب يسوع.
أنت فهمان الموضوع كلّه غلط....
1-نحن ليس لنا علاقة بالرسول محمد أبدا أبداً،لأنّه لا يوجد شراكة واحدة بين نور المسيح الذي فينا وبين ظلامه الرهييب،ولا نريد إلّا أن نكشف لكم الحق...ثم أي محبّة هذه أن تُشتم الأحبّة؟؟أليس الأعظم أن يبذل الحبيب نفسه فداءً لأحبّائه؟؟!
آه آآه،أدنت نفسك بلسانك،ولسانك قام عليك يا مسكين!
-------------------------------------
2-نحن لنا علاقة بإخوتنا المسلمين لأنّه تقع علينا مسؤوليّة البشارة لكل الأمم،ومن آمن يخلص،ومن لم يؤمن سيهلك حتماً بلا أي شك!
-------------------------------------
3-بعتذر لك عن كل إساءة وُجّهت ليك من قبلنا،ونحن لانبرر الإساءات،بل نعتذر لكم عنها لأنها غلط..آسفين،كلّنا نخطىء..سامحونا!...وأرجو أن تفهم موقفنا،اسمع المثل التالي:
أخ لديه أخ آخر أعمى كليّاً،و هو يحب أخيه ويخاف عليه....مرّة الأخ الأعمى كان يقطع الشارع المملوء بالسيارات المسرعة،فصاح به أخوه المبصر بشدة ليثنيه عن الموت المحتّم،وركض إليه و وبّخه بشكل قاسي لأنّه يحبّه ويخاف عليه.
أنت يا زميلنا هو ذاك الأعمى،ونحن الذي يبصر...فكيف لنا ألّا نغضب؟
المريض المغمى عليه لا يقبّله الأطبّاء ،إنّما يسرعون بصدمة كهربائية قويّة قصيرة سريعة ليستفيق من الموت المحتّم،أليس كذلك؟
-------------------------------------
4-أقول لك:يسوع المسيح الذي أنت تضطهده قد جعله الله ربّاً ومسيحاً بيده كل سلطان في السماء والأرض،وهو يأمرنا ان نصلّي لأجل من يضطهدنا،ونبارك لاعنينا،ولا تخرج من فمنا لعنة على أحد،بل نسامح الجميييع بلا مقابل،لهذا ليس من تعاليم الرب أن نشتم أحداً،والرب رؤوف رحيم،مسامح وغافر بدم يسوع المسيح لكلّ من يقبل إليه.
أغلبنا هنا يذكر الصفات ليس إلّا،فالكاذب نقول عنه كاذب،السفيه نقول عنه سفيه،الزّاني زاني وهكذا...،لأننا نشهد للحق الذي نعرفه،الذي يحررنا.
-------------------------------------
5-إذا كنت تظن أنكم أعداؤنا،فهذا خطأ كبير...لأن أعداءنا عمرهم ما كانوا من لحم ودم!
-------------------------------------
6-أما بخصوص كلمة الخرفان التي وصفنا بها السيد الرب،فلها معاني عميييييييييييييييييقة جداً،إذا أردت سنوضحها لك..
بالنهاية نحن نلتزم الحق،وإذا لم يعجبك كلامنا،فلأنه ليس فيك حق،وأنت من أب آخر!
-------------------------------------
تذكّر: كلمة الحق كالسيف،قد تجرح،فليس كل كلام معسول حق،وليس كل حق كلام معسول!
الرب يباركك يا لاعنّا في عقر دارنا،ومرّة أُخرى:باسم يسوع المسيح لا تكن عليك خطيئة بسببنا نحن المساكين.شعب الله سيقول آميييييين.[إن لم تغفروا للآخرين زلّاتهم،لا يغفر أبوكم السماويّ لكم زلّاتكم!]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

إذا عاوز تعرف إيه معنى أُرسل الى الخراف الضالة،فهنا المسألة مسألة ترتيب يا صديقي،وليس تخيير،فالرب لايناقض نفسه،ولّا إيه رأيك؟
ده موضوع ممكن نناقشه لاحقاً..........


----------



## Michael (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*معك حق اخى السمردلى

فلى سابقة معهم تفضل الاخ لاكى برو بكشف خبثهم وتدليسهم الفاضح لديانتهم المحمدية وهم اجبن من ان ياتوا منتدياتنا باسمهائهم بل يقوموا بالدخول باسماء اخرى خوفا من كشف تدليسهم تماما كما فعلوا مع المتنصرية مريم احمد التى دخل بها مشرف المنتدى المرحاضى وتم طردها من منتداهم بعد تنصرها*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل فعلا انت فضحت المسلمين الكاذبين الذين يعيشون حياتهم في خرافة وضلال ويتهمون اتباع النور المسيحيين اننا في ضلال ههههههه

فعلا المسلمين بيدوروا على اي حيل علشان ينصروا دينهم ولكن بدون نتيجة فالحقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس وهي ان دينهم كذبة وخرافة


----------



## Scofield (17 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @ قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> الاسلام هو آخر الأديان السماوية وهو الذي يجب أن نتبعه
> 
> ...


حتى قرآنك بيقولك ان الكتاب المقدس من عند الله و بيقول اللى مش هيؤمن بيه هيضل ضلالا بعيدا
"ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضلَّ ضلالاً بعيدا "
شفتى بقى
يعنى انتى ضاله و لله الحمد على ذلك:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> اه صح لما حد يضطهدكم بتسامحوه اما انتو وبس اللي ليكم الحق تقلوا ادبكم وتشتموا غيركم
> هو دا اللي علمهلكم المسيح ؟ تقلوا أدبكم وتقولوا علي المختلف معاكم حقير وسافل ؟؟
> 
> عموما الحقير والسافل هو اللي بيشتم بدون وجه حق ولا بينه
> ...



الاخ قال لك ان محمد يشتمنا نحن المسيحيين وليس انتم
فما رأيك كيف نحترم واحد بيشتمنا ؟   :dntknw:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 ديسمبر 2006)

REMON

كلامك صحيح 100%


----------



## LuckyPro (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا للاخ السمردلى وكلامك صحيح 100% ولن نجد رد مهما طال الزمن او قصر لان الشيطان هو انفسهم وموضوعهم الجاهل عنك اتفة منهم بكثير كان الرب بعونك*

*شكرا للاخ ميشيل ومعك حق هم اجبن من ان ياتوا باسمائهم خوفا من افتضاح امرهم*

*الاخ ريمون معك حق بانهم ضالين*

*الاخ بلولايت شكرا لك*


----------



## LuckyPro (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله عليك وصفت منتدى اتباع المنجسين تمام الوصف*

*ارجو حذف اسم المنتدى النجس من بين طيات صفحاتنا الطاهرة بعيدا عن بناتهم العاهرات ورجالهم المخنثين اسوة حسنة بمحمدهم*

*الحقيقة انا كنت اعتقد انك يا ناكح محمد  عن منتداك المرحاضى ولكن يبدو ان فضيحتك اكبر من حجتك الباهتة*


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *الله عليك وصفت منتدى اتباع المنجسين تمام الوصف*
> 
> *ارجو حذف اسم المنتدى النجس من بين طيات صفحاتنا الطاهرة بعيدا عن بناتهم العاهرات ورجالهم المخنثين اسوة حسنة بمحمدهم*
> 
> *الحقيقة انا كنت اعتقد انك يا ناكح محمد  عن منتداك المرحاضى ولكن يبدو ان فضيحتك اكبر من حجتك الباهتة*



اوصلت بك الحقاره والسفاله والوقاحه الي انك تقول علي المرسلين انهم منجسين 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
فعلا سفيه ومعتوه امال انت لما انت مش بتآمن بالرسل امال بتآمن بمين يا زنديق


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> الأخ الحبيب ( لاكي برو ) :
> موضوعك يكشف الحقائق التي لا ينكرها أي محايد !
> فأنا مثلا كتبت تعليق على رد ( عاشق ) في موضوع ( عزرا ابن الله ) حيث نسخ مقاله طويله من منتدى أتباع الشتامين ( الكاتب الأصلي : بلاك هورس ).....حتى هناك طالبوا الكاتب الأصلي بروابط للموضوع ( لأن الروابط التي جلبها لم تعمل ) .....فقال لهم أن الموسوعه اليهوديه تم اٍسقاطها عن النت !!
> و ألسبب مضحك جدا .....و قد اٍقتبست كلامه ( من منتداه الأصلي ) في الموضوع ( عزرا ابن الله ) ....و علقت : ( من يريد الروابط للمنتدى الاٍسلامي فليراسلني على الخاص ) .....و لم يطلبه أحد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




حتي انت بتقول علي المرسلين شتامين وبتتهكم عليهم 
انت كمان مش عاجبك الرسل ولا ايه ؟ ولا ما بتعترفوش بيهم ؟
يعني لحسن يكون المسيح هو الله وبن الله وروح الله ورسل الله وانبياء الله


----------



## قلم حر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> حتي انت بتقول علي المرسلين شتامين وبتتهكم عليهم
> انت كمان مش عاجبك الرسل ولا ايه ؟ ولا ما بتعترفوش بيهم ؟
> يعني لحسن يكون المسيح هو الله وبن الله وروح الله ورسل الله وانبياء الله


الأخ السداوي .
تفسيرك للأمور أنا لم أقصده أبدا !
أنا أرفض أن نسمي هؤلاء ( أتباع المرسلين ) لأنه ليس هناك أتباع للمرسلين يشتمون هذا الشتم و يكذبون هذا الكذب !
تسمية ( أتباع المرسلين ) لهؤلاء أعتبرها ( شتيمه للمرسلين ) !
هل فهمت ما أقصده ؟
-----------------------------
موفق .


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بيشتموا في مين ؟؟ 

وبعدين بذمتك مين بيشتم اكتر وفيمين أعمل مقارنه بين المسلمين اللي بيشتموا وقولي بيشتمو مين وبين النصاري وقولي بيشتمو مين 

احنا لو حصل وشتمنا ودي بعيده شويه بنشتم افراد بنشتم عضو نصراني غير محترم وغير متأدب لانه بيتطاول علي الرسول وعلي ربنا 
انما احنا عمرنا ما شتمنا المسيح ولا النصرانيه ولا عمرنا اسأنا لاي دين او رسول 
يبقي مين الشتامين ومين اللي مش محترمين ؟


----------



## قلم حر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ا) هم يشتمون ( يسوع ) كأنه ليس المسيح !
ليس مره أو مرتان ......بل مسلسل طويل و مزمن أيضا ......بل مسلسل هائل !
2) هل تعرف كم شتيمه موجهه لي شخصيا هناك ......مع أني لست عضوا ( هناك طبعا ) !
هل تريد أن أعطيك تواقيع كثيره ( فيها اٍساءات كبرى لديننا) ؟
و تدليس أيضا ؟
مثلا فلتقرأ توقيع ( مكسيموس ) !
و ليس توقيع أو اثنان .....بل مسلسلات من التواقيع المسيئه !
هل قرأت كيف يقولون أننا ( نعبد خروفا ) هل شاهدت الصور الكثير ....و ألتي وضعتها الاٍداره ( ألمحترمه ) و ليست آراء فرديه ؟
أنا لا أقول أنه ليس هنا عندنا شتم ......لكن عند أي شكوى ( في قسمي ) أتحرك و أحررها !
أنا أتقبل وجود شتم لكن بهذا الكم الهائل ......لا أقبل أبدا أن يسموا أنفسهم ( أتباع المرسلين ) بغض النظر عن من هم المرسلين !
موفق .


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا تغير مجرى الحوار يا elsadawey2 فهذا ليس منتدى حوار اديان كى تتعنطز وتتنطط*


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> حتى قرآنك بيقولك ان الكتاب المقدس من عند الله و بيقول اللى مش هيؤمن بيه هيضل ضلالا بعيدا
> "ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضلَّ ضلالاً بعيدا "
> شفتى بقى
> يعنى انتى ضاله و لله الحمد على ذلك:yahoo: :yahoo:



أنا حطيت الآيه لأني كنت عارفه انو أحد حيرد عشان هذي الكلمه 

وكنت مستنيه والحمدالله انك قلتها 

لأنو الله سبحانه وتعالى ذكر في قرآنه الكريم أن نؤمن بجميع الكتب التي أنزلها اجمالا

يعني في كتب اسمها التوراة والانجيل نؤمن بها أنها من عند الله بس نؤمن بها اجمالا فقط 

أما القرآن الكريم فهو الكتاب الذي نؤمن به اجمالا وتفصيلا أي كلام الله الموجود فيه نفصله 

ونعمل بما فيه وان شالله تكون فهمت 

ويا ريت المره الجايه لو سمحت تحترم وتنتبه لألفاظك 

لأنو ما في شي اسمه ( يعني انتي ضاله ) 

لأنو مو انت اللي تقرر ..  الله هو اللي يقرر الخالق الرازق وهو الحاكم


----------



## قلم حر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هل سيعلق أي من المسلمين على الموضع الأصلي ؟
أم كالعاده يأخذون مداخله فرعيه و يعلقون عليها ؟


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (18 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا مسلمه وقاعده أرد عالموضوع 

 هو غلط هو المسؤول ويمكن ايمانه ضعيف ومو عارف كيف يتكلم ولا يدافع عن دينه 

فخلاص هو آثم والله العالم بس مو عشان واحد من الناس تكلم بالذي لا يليق بمجتمعنا الاسلامي خلاص كلنا كفرنا هو يمكن من الفئه الضاله اللي موجوده في كل دين وفي كل بلد وبصراحه ما أحب أتكلم عن أحد كدا خاصة اني ما أعرفه بس الله سوف يجازيه على ما فعل والله غفور رحيم


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *لا تغير مجرى الحوار يا elsadawey2 فهذا ليس منتدى حوار اديان كى تتعنطز وتتنطط*



أتعنطز واتنطط ؟؟ دا اللي ربنا قدرك عليه 
ولو انت شايفني باتعنطز واطنطط ما ترد انت عليا وأفحمني وخليني ابطل تنطيط 

وبعدين هو الموضوع من اساسه تافه وما يستاهلش اي حد يرد عليه 
بتقولوا ان واحد كان قال كلام وراح نقله في منتدي تاني وبتدعوا انه غير في الكلام وما قالش الحقيقه 

عايزين نرد نقولوكوا ايه ؟؟؟؟
هو وحش وكخه ومش جدع 
مبسوطين كده؟


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاخ السودانى2

هل انت طرحت سؤال ونحن لم نجب (قسم حوار الاديان مغلق)

والاخ لاكى برو يوضح لنا التلاعب والخبث بمنتديات اتباع المراحيض الاسلامية لا اكثر ولا اقل

اهلا بك

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين هو الخلاف في ايه انه قال داني مشرف ؟ ؟؟ هي دي اللي عامله كل الحوار ده صور ولينكات وموضوع طويل عريض عشان داني مشرف ولا مش مشرف ؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *الاخ السودانى2
> 
> هل انت طرحت سؤال ونحن لم نجب (قسم حوار الاديان مغلق)
> 
> ...



أولا انا مش عارف انت جبت سوداني دي منين لكن عموما سوداني حمص كل واحد ومقدار تعليمه ومدي قدرته علي القراءه والكتابه  دا مش موضوعنا 
موضوعنا هو انه قال علي داني مشرف وهو مش مشرف 

انتو طلباتكم ايه في الغلطه الشنيعه دي ؟
نقيم عليه الحد ولا نرجمه ؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الراجل نقل الكلام بحذافيره وما غيرش ولا كلمه ولا قال اي حاجه زياده ولا نقص عما حصل فعلا في المنتدي 
والدليلي انتو باديكم حاطين الصور ونقلين الموضوع لا يلام الا في انه قال داني مشرف ويمكن دي غلطه مش مقصوده الراجل لما لقي " مدفوع في الدم الغالي " قال بس دي رتبه جامده وكلام كبير قوي 
وبيني وبينك انا من التعليق بتاع مدفوع في الدم الغالي دي ممكن اقول ان داني رئيس مجلس ادارة مش مجرد عضو 

لو في اي حاجه غلط في كلام الراجل غير موضوع مشرف ومش مشرف دي اذكروها ووضحوها مافيش يبقي نلم الدور ونلخصه عشان مش معقول موضوع طويل عريض عشان الراجل فهم علط وافتكر داني مشرف وهو لا حول الله مش مشرف ولا هي فرصه للأخ صاحب الموضوع لقي تلكيكه عشان يمارس هوايته في الشتيمه وقلة الأدب وطولة اللسان علي الرسل والأديان السماويه وما صدق انفتح وانتو عامالين تشجعوا المشروع 

وهو يغني وانتو تردوا عليه 

ايه في الموضوع مستاهل ان الاخ الغير فاضل يسب ويلعن ويشتم ويقل في ادبه ويقل في احترامه لنفسه ولشخصه قبل احترامه لينا ويفضل يشتم ويسب ويلعن ولا انتو بتحبوا قلة الأدب عمال علي بطال ؟


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> اوصلت بك الحقاره والسفاله والوقاحه الي انك تقول علي المرسلين انهم منجسين
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> فعلا سفيه ومعتوه امال انت لما انت مش بتآمن بالرسل امال بتآمن بمين يا زنديق



هم فعلا منجسين واحنا بنأمن بالرسل بس الاطهار منهم مش اللى بينكح ميته ويفاخذ طفله ست سنوات وكتابه كله نكاح ودبر وقرف جاتكوا القرف انتم كمان ليكم عين تتكلموا يا اتباع النجس


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هما مين اللي منجسين يا محترم انت الرسل منجسين انت كمان منهم ولا ايه 
مش عاجبكم الرسل وبتشتموهم كمان


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هو في رسل أطهار ورسل منجسين ؟


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> هما مين اللي منجسين يا محترم انت الرسل منجسين انت كمان منهم ولا ايه
> مش عاجبكم الرسل وبتشتموهم كمان



لم اقل كل الرسل منجسين او اننا لا نعترف بهم ولكننا نعترف بالرسل الآطهار فقط وليس ناكحى الميتين فى قبورهم ومفاخذى الاطفال مثل ستك عيوشه وارجع للمشاركه تانى لو بتعرف تقرا عربى


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> لم اقل كل الرسل منجسين او اننا لا نعترف بهم ولكننا نعترف بالرسل الآطهار فقط وليس ناكحى الميتين فى قبورهم ومفاخذى الاطفال مثل ستك عيوشه وارجع للمشاركه تانى لو بتعرف تقرا عربى



ماشي عنك ما اعترفت لا انت ولا اللي زيك 
واه هي ستي وتاج راسي واللي انت مش معترف بيه ده أنا روحي فداه 
وعلي فكره انا بأعرف اقري عربي وانجليزي وفرنساوي :t33:


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وابقي خلي بالك وانت في القبر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أبو عرين (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*أخواني وأخواتي المسلمين والمسيحيين في المنتدى تحية طيبة وبعد 

لا أريد أن أطيل عليكم بردي على ما كتبتم وبتعليقي المتواضع على كلامكم 

أنا قرأت الموضوع من أوله وهذا الشخص الذي كتب وتمادى الذي اسمه داني انسان وليس كل البشر سواسية في الخلق والعلم أليس كذلك يا أخوتي ؟ وأصابع يدك ليست كلها متشابهة فهناك من المسلمين من لا يفقه بدينه ولا يعلم إلا القليل مثلما هناك المسيحي الذي أيضا غير ملم بالكثير عن دينه وبهذا أؤكد لكم أننا لسنا متشابهين بطريقة سرد المعلومة إن كانت خاطأة أو طريقة عرضها غير مهذبة ومنطقية وهذا الكلام موجه للطرفين 

لذلك يا أخوتي أتمنى منكم أن نحترم بعضنا البعض وأن لا نخوض في جدال نتطرق به إلى الشتم واللعن والقذف بين بعضنا البعض فكلنا أخوة بإذن الله إن لم نكن أخوة بالدين فنحن أخوة لأننا عرب ويجب أن نكون يدا واحدة دون الحاجة إلى تعظيم الأمور بيننا ووالله أنني أحب المسيحي كالمسلم لأننا كما قلت آنفا أخوة ولن تفرقنا لا أديان ولا أعراق ما دمنا على قيد الحياة فأرجو وأكرر رجائي للجميع أن نحترم بعضنا البعض إذا قام أحد الأعضاء بكتابة رد أو موضوع أو تعليق فيه إساءة للدين المسيحي أو الإسلامي أن لا نرد عليه بالمثل ، لأن الذي يناقش الغير مثقف دينيا يجب أن يناقشه من منظور أدبي يليق بنا كعرب 

أنا شاب كنت مسيحيا واعتنقت الإسلام بقناعاتي الشخصية وليس بفرض الرأي زكنت والله متعصب جدا مثل الأخوة الموجودين هنا ولكنني كنت شخصا كابحا لجماحي وعندي صبر على سمعي وما أسمع لذلك أخواني وأخواتي أرجو أن نتحاور بطريقة تليق بتقاليدنا العربية الأصيلة والتي تنص على احترام الأديان والأعراق واحترام الكبير والعالم بعلمه إن كان دينيا أو دنيويا 

أنا أحب السيد المسيح وأحترم من يحبه ، وبنفس الوقت أحب محمدا وأحترم كل من يحترمه ويحبه ولتكن معاملاتنا في هذا المنتدى أو بالميادين العامة معاملة لطيفة وإن حدث أي نقاش أن يرتسم بالأدب والخلق ووفقنا الله واياكم في كل ما هو خير لنا ولكم 

أخوكم المحب والمخلص : أبو عرين *​


----------



## Scofield (19 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @ قال:


> أنا حطيت الآيه لأني كنت عارفه انو أحد حيرد عشان هذي الكلمه
> 
> وكنت مستنيه والحمدالله انك قلتها
> 
> ...




بطلو كدب بقى و تدليس زى رسولكم
يعنى ايه بتؤمنو بكتابنا المقدس و فى نفس الوقت تقولو محرف أمخاخ غريبة والله
بجد انتم عالم بدون اى عقل او فهم أجسام متحركة فقط.
أى كتاب و اى انجيل و اى توراة تتكلمون عنها؟
الكتاب المقدس الذى لا و لن تؤمنو به
بطلو بقى كذب و بطلو فعل الأشياء القبيحة التى تفعلوها أسوة برسولكم القبيح


----------



## Scofield (19 ديسمبر 2006)

أبو عرين قال:


> *أخواني وأخواتي المسلمين والمسيحيين في المنتدى تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> لا أريد أن أطيل عليكم بردي على ما كتبتم وبتعليقي المتواضع على كلامكم
> 
> ...



مسلسلات قديمة جدا كل واحد يقولك انا كنت مسيحى و بقيت مسلم بطلو بقى كذب:ranting:


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الى كان مسيحى واصبح مسلم

هل تستطيع فتح حوار معى كى نكشف الحق وتقنعنى بالاسلام ان استطعت


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> وابقي خلي بالك وانت في القبر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



لآ ماتخافش اولا انا سوف ادفن فى قبر عليه صليب فكده محمدك هايخاف من الصليب وتانى حاجه محمد ما لهوش فى الرجاله الكبار هو تخصص نكاح ميتات واطفال يعنى الخوف عليك انت:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

أبو عرين قال:


> *أخواني وأخواتي المسلمين والمسيحيين في المنتدى تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> لا أريد أن أطيل عليكم بردي على ما كتبتم وبتعليقي المتواضع على كلامكم
> 
> ...



هو ايه الحكايه كل واحد تبقى اول مشاركه ليه وداخل رشق يقول انا كنت مسيحى طيب لو انت كنت مسيحى لما تدخل الموضوع انا هاسألك سؤال وهاكشف كذبك وطبعا اكيد انت عارف الباقى ويا ريت تخلى قسيس من اللى اسلموا يقعد جنبك علشان يحل لك الامتحان :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> بطلو كدب بقى و تدليس زى رسولكم
> يعنى ايه بتؤمنو بكتابنا المقدس و فى نفس الوقت تقولو محرف أمخاخ غريبة والله
> بجد انتم عالم بدون اى عقل او فهم أجسام متحركة فقط.
> أى كتاب و اى انجيل و اى توراة تتكلمون عنها؟
> ...



انت شكلك ما تعرف تتحاور بطريقه محترمه 

بس أهم شي انك تتكلم و تخربط بكلامك 

قلنالك احترم ألفاظك و عباراتك يعني كدب وتدليس ايش الكلام الغير مهذب

الانجيل والقرآن و ... كلها كتب سماويه أنزلت من الله عز وجل 

في البدايه الانجيل والتوراه لما أنزلها الله كفّل البشر بحفظها فأصبحت محرّفه 

لأن البشر حفظوها وكل شوي يألفوا فيها يعني الكتاب أصله نازل من الله 

بس انتوا ألفتوا فيه فتغير الكلام وصار كلام غلط ومو كلام الله 

بس لمّا أنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى القرآن الكريم تكفّل هو بحفظه ولم يجعل البشر يتكفلون 

به حتى لا يصبح مؤلف فالكلام والحمدالله نفس ما هو منزل من الله وهو كلام الله 

لم يلعب أحد به ولم يمسسه أحد بباطل وسبحان الله كل اللي يحاول يمس القرآن بسوء

ينقلب الشي عليه والله على كل شيء قدير 

ويا ريت


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (19 ديسمبر 2006)

في المره الجايه ترتب كلامك وبعدين تتكلم عشان لا تخربط وشكرا


----------



## أبو عرين (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*بالنسبة للأخ المشرف الكريم الذي يقول أنه مستعد للنقاش أرد عليه قائلا أنني مستعد للنقاش لكن بشرط أن يكون النقاش عبر الايميل ، وأنا أعرف أن إقدامك للنقاش مجرد تحدي ومع ذلك أنا مستعد *​ 
*لا تقل أنني ظلمتك بوصفك متحدي لأن طريقة ردك كانت تدل على ذلك ، وسأكتب ايميلي الخاص في نهاية ردي *​ 
*أما الأخ الكريم الذي نعتني بالكاذب لأنني كنت مسيحيا وأسلمت فلا أقول له إلا سامحك الله على ما قلت ، ويجب أن تقنع نفسك أولا قبل أن تكتب ما كنت أكتبه أنا سابقا بأن الكثير من المسيحيين اعتنقوا الديانه الإسلامية والأمثلة كثيرة جدا ، وأنا لست مضطرا للكذب أبدا يا صديقي فليس هنالك أي سبب يجعلني أقول عن نفسي شيئا ليس بي *​ 
*عامل الناس كما تحب أن يعاملك الناس ، وأنا لن أرد بالمثل على ما قيل عني وعن الردود التي حملت الكلام السيء *​ 
*وسلام من الله عليكم جميعا *​*http://www.ash_librex_group@yahoo.com*


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*العرين

لماذا لم تقل لى الاسباب

اهل هذا ردك

الم يقل لك (من احبنى فاليبلغ عنى ولو بحديث)

فعلا انك كاذب بدليل كثير جداجدا لهجتك وكلامك

اما عن المناقشة عبر الايميل فانا افضل ان تكون هنا بالمنتدى*


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 ديسمبر 2006)

حبيبي الساداوي2:
شكراً لشبه صمتك وسكوتك...السكوت علامة الرضا....شكراً على توقّفك عند حدودك..بس بلا قلّة أدب،معليش؟
(مطرود لقلة الأدب)؟....تأدب يا أخي وتعقّل!


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 ديسمبر 2006)

أبو العرين 
 عرين إيه؟أنت الآن عارٍ تماماً،ويقول عنك الانجيل:كلب عاد الى قيئه وخنزير اغتسل وعاد يتمرغ بالوحل!
رأفة بنفسك،توكل على يسوع وحده بكل قلبك وعلى قناعاتك لا تعتمد،مش هتكون أحكم من سليمان!
ارجع واسأل الرب علّه ينورك ويعمدك بروحه القدس،وإلّا فمصير سدوم وعمورا أكثر احتمالاً من مصيرك!
ربنا يهديك يا زميل  [ /SIZE]


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الساداوي2: مش ناقصنا مهزلة هنا،تعامل مع خلاصك بجديّة وإلا لن ترَ النور ماحييت وما متّ


----------



## Scofield (20 ديسمبر 2006)

@ تطالب بالعداله @ قال:


> انت شكلك ما تعرف تتحاور بطريقه محترمه
> 
> بس أهم شي انك تتكلم و تخربط بكلامك
> 
> ...




ما شاء الله حدش شاف تخلف أسلامى أكثر من كده؟
قال ربنا أنزل التوراة و الانجيل و" تلاقيه نزلهم بسبت الغسيل أو رماهم على الأرض هههههه"
قال و أيه خلى البشر يحفظوها  تقولش يعنى هو عاجز انه يحفظ كلامه
لا و الأكثر من كده كمان أن الله شافهم وهما بيحرفو كلامه و هو قاعد ساكت كأنه مربوط و مبيتحركش
أو يمكن خايف منهم ولا حاجة
:dntknw: 
لا وبعد كل ده قال بيؤمنو بالتوراة و الأنجيل بس الحقيقين
طيب هما فين
معرفش
طيب شكلهم أيه معرفش
هو ده المسلم
تخلف حضارى - تخلف دينى - تخلف عقلى - تخلف أقتصادى - تخلف سياسي - تخلف علمى
وأى شئ هو متخلف فيه و الحمد لله


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (21 ديسمبر 2006)

والله لو قلت ايش ما راح تفهم لأن انت أصلا ما تبغى تفهم يعني ليه أتعب نفسي على واحد ما يعرف 

يتناقش وما عنده أسلوب حوار ما علمكم دينكم كيف تتكلموا وتتحاورا مع الأديان الأخرى 

ولاّ دايما بعلموكم سب فلان اهجم على فلان اضرب هاجم أنا أتوقع كدا 

عالعموم كلامك وألفاظك تدل على شخصك وتعاملك مع الناس


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 ديسمبر 2006)

يا زميلتنا تطالب بالعدالة: كل مابين [[ كلام]] هو كلامك.
[[احترم ألفاظك و عباراتك يعني كدب وتدليس ايش الكلام الغير مهذب]]
شوفي:كلمة الحق بتجرح،ومش كل كلمة تعجبك تكون حق،والحق غير الحقيقة،لأن الحق من الله،ونحنا منعرف أنك مارح تطيقي الحق الا باستعداد ربّاني الحق،فاذا كان المؤمنين الحديثين بيسوع ما قدر بولس الرسول نفسه بكل حكمته يكلمهن كناس روحانيين لأنو ما كانو مستعدين،فكيف نحنا بدنا نقدر نكلّم ناس مو مؤمنين أبداً؟ وكل شي عم بيقولوا الاخ ريمون ما هو إلا كشف حقائق ليس أكثر،واذا ما عجبك هالشي فما فاجأتينا بالمرّة،....ليش؟
لأنو بكل بساطة مافيكي حق وما عرفتي الحق فكيف رح تقبليه وتثبتي فيه؟كييف؟لأنو اللي ما فيه حق كيف بيثبت بالحق؟
بكل بساطة انا بضم صوتي لأبو الرّيم وبقول:القرآن طبعاً كذب وتأليف من جعبة محمد الواسعة وبمساعدة بعض الحبايب!


[[في البدايه الانجيل والتوراه لما أنزلها الله كفّل البشر بحفظها فأصبحت محرّفه ]]
يا لطيف! هاتي آية وحدة من الكتاب المقدس أنو الله عهد بحماية كلامه للبشر...وإذا ماقدرتي،نحنا بنجبلك مليووون آية بأن كلام الله  بالحفظ والصون!

[[البشر حفظوها وكل شوي يألفوا فيها يعني الكتاب أصله نازل من الله 

بس انتوا ألفتوا فيه فتغير الكلام وصار كلام غلط ومو كلام الله]]
من جهتي أنا ما ألّفت شي،ولا بظن ريمون كمان ألّف شي...
بعدين هاتي أدلة يا صديقتنا بعدين بنرد عليكي بأحسن طريقة وهي:الديالكتيك.
شكراً ،قصّة حلوة خصوصاً قبل النوم...أمّا كلام حكيم أوي!
بعدين مو لتفهمو شو يعني خروف بالأول بعدين تجوا تناقشو؟
قال عاملينلي موقع للرد على النصارى وبيتمسخروا على الخروف الذي هو حمل الله،يا حرام مو فهمانين شي!

[[لم يلعب أحد به ولم يمسسه أحد بباطل وسبحان الله كل اللي يحاول يمس القرآن 
بسوء

ينقلب الشي عليه والله على كل شيء قدير ]]
وين الاثباتات والأدلة؟؟يعني بكلامك ما بتقنعي حدا أبداً،هاتي شواهد وياريت مو من القرآن،لأنو الآن هو مو مثبت بنظرنا،فما فيكي تجيبي من المجرم أدلة واثباتات،لأنو قال:
قالو للمجرم إحلِف،قال المجرم:أتانا الفرج!
بعدين شو رأيك أنو قرآن محرّف عم ينباع باليمن ؟
يا حبيبتي اذا القرآن ما تحرّف لأنّو بينتزع الوزن والبحر القرآني بيتفلفل،مو لأنو كلام الله،والدليل:كل قصايد الشعراء الجاهليين حتّى لا تزال كما هي،فما تنخدعي تفكري أن القرآن مابيقدر حدا يجيب مثلو،و كمان انكتب باللغة العربية الرائجة في ذلك الوقت،وكان الشعب كلّو ضليع بالعربية،مو متل الآن،منشان هيك بنلاقي شويّ غريب.


مفاجأة حلوة:بدّك اثبتلك أنو الكعبة مانها بيت الله،وانّو الله ما حماها،وكل قصة عام الفيل تأليف بتأليف،يعني خيال واسع،واثبتلك أنو راس الكعبة(الحجر الأسود) كان بين الرجلين بيوم من الايام بعد محمد؟
ومو من عندي أبداً بل من مراجع تاريخية عربية مدعّمة بالشواهد الأدبية كمان...؟مهتمة؟

ريمون:ما تتراجع عن نشر الحق أبداً،وكلنا أبناء الحق،ومارح نشهد إلّا للحق،واللي ماعجبو،على كيفو،بس نحنا قدام ربنا يسوع أمناء على الحق المُعلن إلنا بالإيمان،والروح القدس،ونحنا قادرين على كل شي بالمسيح اللي بيقوّينا.
اللي بيقول غير هيك كاذب،وإذا ما حدا عرف يرد،تذكّروا أن السكوت علامة الرضا!
بالنهاية كل الفضل للرب اللي من دونو نحنا عدم وتراب و ولا شي.
رجاءً مو ناقصنا مهزلة نرد عليها!تعاملوا مع خلاصكن الوحيد بالمسيح يسوع بجديّة،واطلعوا على النور بقى،حاج تخبيص!


----------



## @ تطالب بالعداله @ (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> يا زميلتنا تطالب بالعدالة: كل مابين [[ كلام]] هو كلامك.
> [[احترم ألفاظك و عباراتك يعني كدب وتدليس ايش الكلام الغير مهذب]]
> شوفي:كلمة الحق بتجرح،ومش كل كلمة تعجبك تكون حق،والحق غير الحقيقة،لأن الحق من الله،ونحنا منعرف أنك مارح تطيقي الحق الا باستعداد ربّاني الحق،فاذا كان المؤمنين الحديثين بيسوع ما قدر بولس الرسول نفسه بكل حكمته يكلمهن كناس روحانيين لأنو ما كانو مستعدين،فكيف نحنا بدنا نقدر نكلّم ناس مو مؤمنين أبداً؟ وكل شي عم بيقولوا الاخ ريمون ما هو إلا كشف حقائق ليس أكثر،واذا ما عجبك هالشي فما فاجأتينا بالمرّة،....ليش؟
> لأنو بكل بساطة مافيكي حق وما عرفتي الحق فكيف رح تقبليه وتثبتي فيه؟كييف؟لأنو اللي ما فيه حق كيف بيثبت بالحق؟
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
1- ( ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ) *البقرة*
الكتاب هو القرآن / لا ريب فيه أي لا شك في كونه من عند الله تعالى 

2- ( فويل’’ للذين يكتبون الكتابَ بأيديهم ثم يقولونَ هذا من عندِ اللهِ ليشتروا به ثمناًَََ قليلاً
فويل’’ لهم ممّا كتبت أيديهم وويل’’ لهم ممّا يكسبون ) 

أي فويل هلاك ودمار للذين يكتبون الكتاب أي ممّا تمليه عليهم أهواؤهم 
بأيديهم اي هم يعلمون أنه من عند أنفسهم 
ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله أي هؤلاء الكتبه لم يكتفوا بالتحريف 
ولا بالكتابه لذلك المحرف حتى نادوا في المحافل بأنه من عند الله لينالوا بهذه المعاصي المتكرره 
هذا الغرض النزر والعوض الحقير .

3- ( واذا قيل لهم آمنوا بما أنزل الله ) بما أنزل الله أي القرآن 

4- ( من كان عدوّاً لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فان الله عدوّ للكافرن ) 

5- ( ولمّا جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدّق لما معهم ) أي الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

6- ( انّا أرسلناك بالحق بشيراً ونذيرا ولا تسئل عن أصحاب الجحيم ) 
أي يؤكد الله تعال لنبيه محمد أنه مرسل منه ردّاً لما طلبه الكفره من تكليم الله لهم بنبوته
بشيرا ونذيرا أي أرسلناك لأجل التبشير والانذار
ولا تسئل عن أصحاب الجحيم أي عليك البلاغ ولستَ مسئولا عمّن لم يؤمن منهم 
ممّن سيكون مصيره الى النار لا محاله .

7- ( قل انّ هدى الله هو الهدى ) أي الدين الحقيقي لا ما هم عليه من الشريعه المنسوخه
والكتب المحرّفه .

8- ( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أؤلئك يؤمنون به ) أي قيل هم المسلمون وقيل 
من أسلم من أهل الكتاب يتلونه أي يتبعونه ويعملون بما فيه فيحللون حلاله 
ويحرمون حرامه ويقرؤونه حق قراءته  ولا يحرفونه ولا يبدلونه .


----------



## حازم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ما شاء الله حدش شاف تخلف أسلامى أكثر من كده؟
> 
> هو ده المسلم
> تخلف حضارى - تخلف دينى - تخلف عقلى - تخلف أقتصادى - تخلف سياسي - تخلف علمى
> وأى شئ هو متخلف فيه و الحمد لله



*معلش انا شلت جزىء من كلامك وتركت المفيد . علشان مفيش احسن من الكلام المفيد

كلامك حلو  وجميل

استمر كمان وكمان

انت كده المسيح هيبارك حياتك

وبيحبك وفرحان بيك. بس خليك على هذا الحال الجميل الراقى

عزرى الشديد لك انا لا  استطيع ان احجب غضبى اكثر من ذلك

حاولت ولا استطع عدم الرد

سلام​*.
.
.


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس رب الأرباب وملك الملوك.آمين.
شو قصدك يعني؟إذا ما عندك غير القرآن تشهدي فيه فشهادتك باطلة،لأن القرآن الآن مُدان إلى أن تثبت براءته من قِبَلك،وأنا كمان بوسعي جبلك كلام من الكتاب المقدّس بيثبت عكس كلامك،وبكون بالحق أثبتنا ضلال الباطل .
بعدين أنا ما طلبت منك تشرحيلي القرآن،بس شكراً لك،لأنك أثبتي لكل مسيحي أن القرآن كله خطأ،لأنه ينفي قدسية الكتاب المقدس،وبالتالي هوليس من الله،بل من أب آخر-هو إبليس-،ذاك كان قتّالاً للناس منذ البدء،كذّاباً وأبو الكذب،لم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حقّ،وعندنا آية بالانجيل تؤكد كذب كل من ادّعى أنه رسول بعد المسيح وجاء بما يغاير الانجيل وهي:
[إنْ كانَ أحد يبشّركم بخلاف ما بشّرناكم به*يعني كل ما في الانجيل حاليّاً* ولو كان ملاكاً من السماء،فلتحرمه البيعة...،ها إنّ تعاليم مخالفة لنا*قرآني وبوذيّ وشيعيّ وهندوسي وغيرهم*
تنبع لنا من كلّ صوب،فطوبى لمن في تعليم الرب بدأ وكمل*الانجيل والتوراة فقط،لأن الرب كامل وتعليمه اكتمل بالمسيح الذي قال بالنهاية"قد أُكمِل!" ولم يقل سيأتي أحمد أومحمود أوحميد..*]
الظلام بالنور،والباطل بالحق،نناقش حتى النهاية،بالنعمة قبل العقل المحدود،وطوبى لمن فيه نعمة ثابتة وثابت فيها.
سؤال صغير لك وأتمنّى الاجابة:
ما هو الحجر الأسود؟ولماذا تقبّلونه عند الحج كما فعل رسولكم؟
أي لماذا قبّله رسولكم منذ البداية-علماً أن عمر بن الخطّاب تذمّر على ذلك الحجر وقبّله أُسوة بالرسول بشكل أعمى.؟
لاتخافي،فهناك من دفع ثمن خوفنا ليعطينا سلاماً لامثيل له،هو القائل:
-سلامي أترك لكم،سلامي أُعطيكم،ليس كما يعطي العالم،بل كما أُعطيكم أنا-
وتذكّري:إننا قادرون على كلّ شيء بالمسيح يسوع الذي يقوّينا،فهل أنت قادرة بمحمّدك؟؟؟
ملاحظة:الكنائس توزّع الانجيل بالمجّان كأعظم كنز وكل المبشّرين كذلك،فمن أين جاء قرآنك ب-ليشتروا به ثمناًَََ قليلاً،ويكسبون-؟
إن كسبنا شيئاً،فهو ليس لنا بل للمسيح الذي يحيينا،وأنقذنا نفساً من الموت المحتّم،أفوَيل لنا إذا أحببنا إخوتنا؟
نحن خدم بسطاء لربنا المسيح الذي هو الله،ولسنا نستحق بأعمالنا شيئاً،إنّما نعمل ماعلينا فعله،وهذا واجبنا ليس إلّا!
شكراً لكِ.
+باسم رب الجنود أختم.آمين.


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *معلش انا شلت جزىء من كلامك وتركت المفيد . علشان مفيش احسن من الكلام المفيد
> 
> كلامك حلو  وجميل
> 
> ...



أخ وبيخاف على أخوه،فين المشكلة يا حازم؟
أنت بتسأل نحنا بنؤمن بالعقل:
الجواب:إيماننا بالعقل مختلف 180 درجة عن إيمانكم،النعمة والروح والقلب ثم العقل.
شكراً لك وما تغضب ،ازرعها بذقني يا رجل!


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعه ارجو الهدوء احنا خرجنا بعيد عن الموضوع الاساسى وهو كشف كذب وتدليس منتدى اتباع المنجسين........


----------



## أبو عرين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *العرين
> 
> لماذا لم تقل لى الاسباب
> 
> ...





أولا أي أسباب التي تتحدث عنها ؟؟؟ 

ولم تقل لي شيئا يحتاج إلى الرد على ما قلت ، راجع كلامك الذي كتبته بالمنتدى ومن ثم أكتب ردودك !!

وما هو الدليل الذي استدللت عليه لكشف كذبي كما تقول ؟؟ !!  لهجتي وكلامي عاديين ومنطقيين جدا ولا يوجد أي ثغرة ممكن أن تحاول الدخول منها يا صديقي العزيز وذلك لسبب واحد وهو أن كلامي صحيح وأنا صادق إن شاء الله تعالى 

أما بالنسبة للمناقشة فأنا أحببت أن أناقشك شخص لشخص فقط وذلك لقلة إحترام الحوار في المنتدى وذلك مع الأسف الشديد جدا وذلك واضح وضوح الشمس في النهار وأعتقد أنني لست مخطأ بهذا الكلام لأن ردرد المسلمين في المنتدى تعامل معاملة سيئة وبذلك لن نستطيع التحاور أبدا 

وأنا ليس عندي طريقة أخرى للنقاش إلا هكذا أو بشرط أن يحترم الجميع الحوار وأن يكون بدلائل عقلانية فقط ولن أناقشكم بالقرآن ولا بالكتاب المقدس 

أرجو من الجميع إحترام الرأي لأن احترام الرأي من قوانين الإنضمام للمنتدى كما عرفت قبل التسجيل 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## LuckyPro (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله الله الله*​ 
*هكذا انتم يا اولاد الافاعى المدليس*​ 
*لم يجروء **** واحد على الرد على الموضوع بالدليل والبرهان كما هى عادتى دائما *​ 
*واقول لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع او غيرة*​ 
*انى لن ارحمكم ابدا من كثرة كذبكم وغشكم على المسلمين المساكين الذين يشاركون لديكم او لدى اى منتدى محمدى اخرى*​ 
*واقولها لكم يا عباد الحجر الاسود*​ 
*انا خلفكم واكررها مئة مرة*​ 
*حتى نازغ انيابكم المسمومة *​ 
*واحطم روؤسكم المنتفخة بالافكار الخبيثة الملتوية التى تثبتون بها باطلا صحة عقيدتكم المحمدية*​ 
*واقولها اخيرا*​ 

*انا خلفكم دائما*​ 
*وانتظروا منى مفاجاة او اثنين ايضا*​ 
*وانضمام منتدى جديد يشتغل نفس الاساليب الحقيرة فى كتابة المواضيع كى يجتذبوا اعضاء اليهم*​ 
--------------------
*عزيزي lucky pro برجاء عدم شخصنة الحوار وعدم السب*

*coptic man*


----------



## أبو عرين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *الله الله الله*
> 
> *هكذا انتم يا اولاد الافاعى المدليس*
> 
> ...





*أقسم بالله العظيم أنني ضحكت جدا عندما قرأت ردك الغريب 

أنت تقول لا دلائل لدينا !! ما ذا تريد أكثر من ذلك ؟؟ 

ونحن لسنا بعبدة الحجر الأسود ، نحن عباد الله عز وجل ولن نعبد من دونه إله آخر 

ومنتدياتنا النتشرة على مواقع الانترنت ليست بالمحمدية ولكن يمكن أن تنعتها بالإسلامية لأن هذا الإسم هو الأصح 

ونحن لسنا بأولاد الأفاعي يا عزيزي ..... نحن أولاد آدم وحواء وهما والداي ووالداك أيضا رغما عنك ولا تستطيع إنكار هذا أبدا 

وإذا أردت أن تنزع أنيابنا المسمومة على حد قولك فاحذر جيدا عندما تتكلم ، أنا لا أقصد أن تحذر مني أو من غيري ولكن احذر من الله حتى لا يغضب منك على قولك على الناس قول الباطل 

لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله *


----------



## LuckyPro (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما رايك بمناظرة عند افتتاح منتدى حوار الاديان حول *

*هل يعبد المحمديين الحجر الاسود ام الله*

*هل يعبد المحمديين محمد ام الله*


*اما كونى ان اغب الهك فاقول لك ان الهك اضعف من ان يمسنى بسوء فاى اله هذا الذى يسمح ان كلامة يوضع بالمؤخرة *

*راجع قسم حوار الديان*

*باسم استاذ جامعى يمسح مؤخرتة بورق القران*

*او يسمح يبان كلامى يدخل فى رحم امراة وتستعمل بدلا من الفوط الصحية النسائية*

*راجع قسم حوار الاديان باسم*

*امراة تستعمل القران بدلا من الفوط الصحية*
*
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (22 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> يا جماعه ارجو الهدوء احنا خرجنا بعيد عن الموضوع الاساسى وهو كشف كذب وتدليس منتدى اتباع المنجسين........



 طبعاً بس الحكي بيجر بعضه،ثم ما المانع من السؤال؟  
أتمنى أسمع رد لأن الهدف الاساسي الوصول للحقيقة  
  وبالنهاية السكوت علامة الرضا والاستسلام أحياناً،فليحيا الرب الذي ينصرنا باسمه على قوات العدو!:yaka:


----------



## Bero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

انا بستغربمن  ان المسلمين بيقولوا ان المسيحين بيردوا بقلة ادب ولكنلما المسلمين يشتموا يبقى هم الحق ومن حقهم يشتموا  علشان اله نبيهم يقول من سب على سبه الله  فان كان اله الاسلام يسب فلا مانع اذا هم كمان سبه وشتموا وارجو من القائل ان كتابنا ملى من النجاسه والشهوة والاباحية يذكر فين الايات ديه وان هارد على كلامه لان الهنا اله قدوس كما يقول الكتاب كونوا قديسين كما ان اباكم ايضا قدوس(لاويين 44:11)


----------



## elsadawey2 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

LuckyPro قال:


> *ما رايك بمناظرة عند افتتاح منتدى حوار الاديان حول *
> 
> *هل يعبد المحمديين الحجر الاسود ام الله*
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل المحترم المؤدب قل لي ماذا يمنع ان يفعل بالكتاب المقدس مثل ما تقول انه فعل في القران ماذا لو استخدمته احدي النساء كفوطه صحيه هو الاخر وماذا لو مسح به شخص ما مؤخرته علي حسب قولك ؟ علي اي شئ يدل هذا ؟؟ ايدل علي ضعف الله ؟؟؟؟ اتعتقد انت ان ذلك يدل علي ضعف الله ؟؟
فقل لي من الذي سيمنع من حدوث ذلك مع الكتاب المقدس ؟ اسينزل الهك الي الارض ليمنع المرأه من ان تفعل ما تفعل بالكتاب المقدس ام سينزل الهك ليمنع من سيمسح مؤخرته ؟

هل تراه سيفعل ذلك حقا ؟

وانا ايضا اقولها بكل علانيه وبكل وضوح الهك الذي تعتقد انه الهك اضعف من ان يمسني بسوء ولا بحسن الهك الذي تعتقد انه الهك وحاشا لله ان اقصد رب العالمين ولكني اتحدث مثلك تماما عن هذا الاله الذي تعتقد خطأ انه الهك لا يجروء علي ان يمسني ولا يجرؤ ان ينفعني وليس له علي سلطان اطلاقا 

ارايت ان الموضوع بسيط جدا كل واحد يقدر يقول اللي هو عايزه لكن المهم في الاخر هنشف اله مين اللي هينتقم لنفسه من انصاف المتعلمين والجاهلين والاغبياء الذين لا يعون ما يقولون


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا لا لا*



elsadawey2 قال:


> وانا ايضا اقولها بكل علانيه وبكل وضوح الهك الذي تعتقد انه الهك اضعف من ان يمسني بسوء ولا بحسن الهك الذي تعتقد انه الهك وحاشا لله ان اقصد رب العالمين ولكني اتحدث مثلك تماما عن هذا الاله الذي تعتقد خطأ انه الهك لا يجروء علي ان يمسني ولا يجرؤ ان ينفعني وليس له علي سلطان اطلاقا



  يعني نجوم السما أقرب لك،ولا تستهين بمحبّة الله وأناته وحنانه،بل اصمت ولا تهزأ بالله الحق الذي هو االاله الحقيقي في الكتاب المقدس فقط!  
   قال الجاهل في قلبه: ليس إله!   
  لماذا ارتجّت الأمم وهذى المسلمون  بالباطل؟؟!   

الله ينوّرك،ربنا يحفظك من الشر.آمين.


----------



## حازم (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> أخ وبيخاف على أخوه،فين المشكلة يا حازم؟
> 
> *وانا كمان خايف عليه وذلك لفت نظره لاخلاق دينه يعنى المسيح عليه السلام*
> 
> ...



*وشكرا لك ايضا بس ذقنك هتشيل كتير*


----------



## Scofield (24 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *معلش انا شلت جزىء من كلامك وتركت المفيد . علشان مفيش احسن من الكلام المفيد
> 
> كلامك حلو  وجميل
> 
> ...




والله بقى لما أشوف متخلف مسلم طبعا مش عارف يشغل مخه و أديله صدمة كهربائية علشان يفوق مظنش انى اخطأت فى حقه ولا أيه؟


----------



## حازم (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> والله بقى لما أشوف متخلف مسلم طبعا مش عارف يشغل مخه و أديله صدمة كهربائية علشان يفوق مظنش انى اخطأت فى حقه ولا أيه؟



*مش عارف اجابة السؤالك الصعب ده اصل انا مسلم ذيهم

بس ممكن تكون الاجابه توقيعى​*


----------



## Scofield (24 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *مش عارف اجابة السؤالك الصعب ده اصل انا مسلم ذيهم
> 
> بس ممكن تكون الاجابه توقيعى​*




ما انا عارف انك مش هتلاقى اجابة
المهم هسألك سؤال واحد
انتم تؤمنون ان الله ليس له جسد طيب كلام جميل يعنى الله روح
طيب قلى بقى أزاى عاوز تفهمنى انك هتوصل لربنا من خلال عقلك من غير روحك؟
طبعا علشان ربنا روح لازم نوصله بالروح
مش بالعقل الفانى الذى يمكن ان يجعلك تكفر بالله لمجرد استخدامه وحده بدون استخدام روحك
وده ردى على توقيعك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ما انا عارف انك مش هتلاقى اجابة
> المهم هسألك سؤال واحد
> انتم تؤمنون ان الله ليس له جسد طيب كلام جميل يعنى الله روح
> طيب قلى بقى أزاى عاوز تفهمنى انك هتوصل لربنا من خلال عقلك من غير روحك؟
> ...


رد بقى ولا كلمه شكرا ياريمون على الرد الاكثر من رائع ده بجد


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ما انا عارف انك مش هتلاقى اجابة
> 
> لا تعليق
> 
> ...



.


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حتبقوا في مسار الموضوع و لا تزعلوا روك و يغلقلكم الموضوع؟


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> حتبقوا في مسار الموضوع و لا تزعلوا روك و يغلقلكم الموضوع؟




*اظن ان الكلام عن الاخلاق فى صميم الموضوع وهو الكذب والغش وده مسار كلامى
ده اذا كان الكلام وجه لى​*.
.
.


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *اظن ان الكلام عن الاخلاق فى صميم الموضوع وهو الكذب والغش وده مسار كلامى​*
> *ده اذا كان الكلام وجه لى*​.
> .
> .


 
لا اله الا المسيح...

الموضوع بيتكلم عن الكذب و الغش ببعض المنتديات
شو دخلنا بالباقي؟


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح...
> 
> الموضوع بيتكلم عن الكذب و الغش ببعض المنتديات
> شو دخلنا بالباقي؟



*لك ما تريد ما دام لا توجد علاقه بين هذا وذاك*​.
.
.


----------



## sameharabchurch (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*my dear brother pray for god to open their eyes & heart to see the truth & differentiate between truth & lies*


----------



## LuckyPro (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*رجاء لا تفسدوا ولا تشتتوا مهازل اتباع المنجسين المحمدى*

*والا افحمتكم بفضائح ومهازل اخرى وكثيرة فى جعبتى*


----------



## الحوارالصادق (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جه الوقت اني اخرج عن صمتي وأقولكم إن النقاش في الدين يلزمه كثير من الأدب...لازم نحس في كلامك بالتقوى والصلاح وان الدين مأثر في أخلاقكم..لكن واضح ان دينكم مش بيمنعكم من أي فظاظة في الحوار...أعتقد إخواني اللي بيقرأو الكلام المكتوب هنا بيشعر انه مش كلام في الدين...فين قدسية الدين اللي لازم الواحد يلتزم بيها في حواره..حتى الواحد ينفر من اسلوبكم من الدين المسيحي ويبطل يفكر في أي شئ يخص هذا الدين..للأسف لو كان السيد المسيح موجود ما كانش هيعجبه الأسلوب الردئ ده..عموما إحنا نبينا علمنا أدب الحوار وحسن المعاملة واللين والرفق.."*ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك*"..هل أنتم بهذا الأسلوب تدعون باقي الخراف الى الحظيرة؟؟ لو كانت هذه هي أخلاق المسلمون لانتهى ديننا منذ زمن بعيد..ولكن رسولنا جاء ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق..والله مظهر دينه ولو كره الكافرون..بطلوا اسلوب المضطهدين..وبعدين لو كان يسوع هو الله مش كان المفرووووض يدور على اهل الأرض جميعا؟؟ لأن هو ربنا على أساس كلامكم لكن للأسف ربنا نزل على ناس معينين بس من غير ما يلف على الأرض كلها...ليه ربنا ما راحش لأفريقيا؟ ليه ربنا ما راحش للجزيرة العربية؟؟ ليه ما لفش على كل أهل الأرض؟؟؟؟؟ ليييييه؟؟؟يبقى أكيد ده بشر عادي له معجزات خاصة من ربنا واعطاه النبوة ليبلغ قومه وهكذا حال كل الأنبياء..حبيبي أنت يا رسول الله فداك أبي وأمي..ياااااااااااارب كلماتي مهما كثرت فهي قليلة وأظهر دينك الحق فليس لهؤلاء ذنب في أنهم ولدوا مسيحين...وكل سنة والمسلمين طيبين عشان عيدنا بكره..وكل سنة وكل اهل الأرض طيبين عشان الأيام دي أيام عظيمة عند الله...


----------



## الحوارالصادق (29 ديسمبر 2006)

تنبيه للعضو الكبير *Luckypro *خلي بالك انته حاطط صورة رأس الخنزير فوق اسم الله...والمقصود بالله في البسملة اللي انته حاطط فوقها صورة الخنزير هو الله الآب اللي احنا بنعبده وأنتم كمان بتعبدوه لكن انتم بتعبدوا ابنه معاه وبالمرة بتعبدوا روح القدس(تلاته في واحد)...عموما حبيت أنبهك إن دي مش إهانة لنبي أو لأي شئ دي كده إهانه لله....لفظ كلمة الله لازم تحترم لأنه المقصود منها هو ربنا سبحانه وتعالى...عيب عليك الصورة دي وخاف على نفسك من عقاب الله اللي انته مدنس اسمه.....ربنا يهديك وأرجو من الساده المشرفين هنا تنبيهه لذلك من فضلكم لأنه مش هيقبل مني كده ويمكن يقبلها منكم..


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين.
--------------------------------------------------
صديقي حازم،أقدّر فيك تلك الأخلاق العالية النادرة والتهذيب الواضح الجليّ،ولا أخفي عنّك انك فاجأتني بنبلك ،فشكراً لك .
اعتذاري لأني سأتكلم بصيغة الجماعة،فروحنا واحدة وكنيستنا واحدة،وجسد المسيح بتنوّعه واحد.
===========================================================
أولاً:
------
أحبّ أن أشير انتباهك الى أنني لا أختلف معك أن كل شيء يشير الى مجد الله،وهذا ما يتحسسه حتّى الملحدون..
ليس هناك خلاف بيننا وبينكم في هذه النقطة،إنما ما أشير اليه هو معرفة الله.
كيف إذاً نعرف الله كما يجب؟أبفلسفة بشرية ؟أم بعلوم إنسان ؟!
فلذلك أنا لا أتكلم عن تحسس أو  التماس من خلال العقل الى مسببات الايمان فى المرحلة الدنيوية او ما قبل الموت،إنما أشير الى عمل الروح فينا،حتّى نتبرر بالروح إذْ كنا خطأة،فنستطيع أن نعرف عندئذ بالروح القدس حق الله.
مكتوب:[عرف آدم امرأته] فالكتاب يشير بدقة أن آدم عرف امرأته حق المعرفة عندما اتّحدا معاً بالجسد.
من الغباء ألّا يكون قد عرفها بعقله قبل ذلك ،ولكن الوحي يشير الى المعرفة الكاملة بعمقها ومصداقيتها.
ومن الغباء ألّا يكون قد عرفها بقلبه،فقد أحبها.
وهنا أيضاً،لن يقدر أحد أن يعرف الله بحق المعرفة إلا إذا ولد من فوق،أي اتّحد مع الله !
أخبرنا القدوس في الكتاب المقدس أنه سيعطينا قلباً جديداً ليس من حجر،وروحاً جديدة سيخلق فينا،لنقدر أن نتّبع وصاياه ونسير وفق شرائعه.
فهو يعلم ويقول لنا  أنه ما من أحد يعرف الله إذا لم يولد من فوق،وما من أحد يدخل ملكوت الله،إلّا إذا تجدد وخلع الانسان القديم الذي انتم مفتخرين به مسمّينه فطرة!
إذا من لم يعرف الله تعالى كيف يكذب ويقول أنه يؤمن به في قلبه؟ وفوق هذا:العقل هو الذي أعطاه مسببات الايمان؟
الايمان الذي يرضي الله ليس نتيجة حقارتنا البشرية بل هو من الله ،من يسوع المسيح!{بالروح}
أفهمت أي معرفة يجب أن نملك
أتحدّاك أن تصلّي بتجرّد طالبا معرفة الحق،لعلّك تكون من تلك الخراف... وعندئذ ستعلم ما الحق،ذلك الحق الذي سيحررك.
صدق الكتاب عندما أخبرنا أن كل من يقول أنه يعرف الله وهو  خاطىء فليس سوى كاذب!
=============================================================
فيما يخص قولك:
[[اما حبكم  لنا وحبنا لكم يخص الاقليه من الناس المتحابه مع بعضها 
البعض ولا نستطيع التعميم]]
بالنسبة لنا :كل المسيحيين بأجمعهم يتعاملون مع الجميع بمحبة مطلقة متجرّدة عن الحقد والسخط.
"عندما أقول مسيحيين يعني مسيحيين!"
أقول لك من جديد:إذا كنت أحبّك كل هذا الحب،ووجدت فيك نقصاً ولم أخبرك به لتتفاداه،فأنا شامت ولشت بمحبّاً صادقاً..،وهنا نحن نراكم متمسّكين بالهلاك ورافضين الايمان بيسوع المسيح الحق وحده،متّبعين غيره،أي أننا نرى أحبّاءنا أمامنا عميان الى الهلاك،فهل سنسكت ونغض النظر؟
لا،حتّى ولو كلّفنا ذلك أن نلقي بعض الكلمات الجارحة التي هي أشبه بصدمة كهربائيّة ليس إلا علّكم تستفيقون..!
هل من أحد لعنكم أم سبّكم شخصيّاً؟ وإذا قلنا كلاب أو خنازير فافهموا ما المقصود،ليست تلك شتائم بل رموز،النجاسة عند اليهود تقبع في الكلاب والخنازير التي هي  من الحيوانات الدنسة،وهدفنا من هذا أنه بغير الايمان المسيحي الذي هو بالنعمة وليس بأعمالنا نحن البسطاء،كل شيء دنس،وغير مؤهّل لمحبة الله.
المسيح القدوس يقول:[لا يصلح أن توضع خمرة جديدة في أزقّة قديمة]
لهذا على الجميع أن يتجدد خالعاً الانسان القديم لابساً الانسان الجديد الذي هو المسيح!
بغير ذلك الكل إلى بحيرة النار وصكيك الاسنان والبكاء بلا شك!
=============================================================
قولك:[هل هذا الكلام الذى اقوله 
الان يتعلق بالعقل ام القلب.]
يدل على انعدام ذكر الروح،فلهذا نفهم لماذا لا تستطيعون حتّى أن تقولوا:يسوع المسيح رب،فأين الروح الذي يقدّس كل شيء لمجد الله؟؟؟
=============================================================
[[ويكفى ان اقول لك ان القرآن ذكر القلب ووصفه باكثر من وصف تأكيدا بان 
العقيده مقرها القلب .وقد ذكرت هذه الكلمه فى القرآن اكثر من 60 مره ما بين 
قلوب مؤمنه وقلوب غير مؤمنه.
اما العقل فقد ذكر ما يقرب من 24 مره وذلك دليل كافى على ان المسلم يؤمن 
بكل الغيبيات من خلال القلب الذى مقره الايمان وليس العقل.]]
هذا يعني أنه ولا مرّة ذكر القرآن الروح الذي هو المتمم والمكمل لكل شيء،وهو المغيّر المجدد للقلب فالعقل .
لهذا إن القرآن ينقص شيئاً لاغنى عنه لكل أهل-الجنة-{حسب قولكم}،التي هي حقيقة ملكوت سماوي وليس جنة،عندما يهمل دور الروح ذو الأولوية في الاتحاد مع الله ومعرفته معرفة مقدّسة!
============================================================
قولك:[اذا اعتقاد المسلم بالعقل والقلب 
معا وجهان لعمله واحده*]
يمكنني أن أقول:هذه العملة مزوّرة أو مزيّفة،ليست تصلح لشيء،خالية من ختم الله وتقديسه إيّانا بالروح دون العقل والقلب.
كما أن العملة تصبح صالحة بتوقيع من المسؤول،كذلك نحن لا نولد صالحين،بل نصلح بتوقيع الله.
============================================================
الخلاصة:
الروح أولاً يجدد القلب والعقل ليصبح صالحاً لفكر الله وبدونه كاذب من يقول أن له علاقة بالله!
الروح يعطى كما قال المسيح:
{وعمّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس}فباسم المسيح نتعمّد بالروح والنار.
============================================================
شكراً جزيلاً لك،إنما أنا خادم بسيط يقوم بواجبه ليس إلّا....الله يباركنا لخير الله ولمجد اسمه القدوس.
إذا أردت أن تنال نعم الله،اعتمد باسم الرب لتنال عطيّة الروح القدس المكمّل كل ما كان وما سيكون،ولن أجاملك في قولي:باسم المسيح وحده خلاص للأمم،وبغيره الكل إلى هلاك.
_________________________________________________________________
رغم فرحي بأمثالك،لكن الفرح الحقيقي هناك في العلاء،لهذا لن أفرح بأن أجاملك بكلام معسول،بل  بأن أنصحك بالحق المغيّر للحياة،والباقي لمشيئة الله.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## elsadawey2 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن سعادتك انت وكل الناس اللي بتتكلم من نفس منطقك تدلونا وترشدونا عن تعريف الكتاب المقدس للروح 
ايه اللي قاله الكتاب المقدس عن وصف الروح وعن ماهية الروح ؟؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> والله بقى لما أشوف متخلف مسلم طبعا مش عارف يشغل مخه و أديله صدمة كهربائية علشان يفوق مظنش انى اخطأت فى حقه ولا أيه؟



متخلف


----------



## *S.O.G* (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*على راسي من فوق:*



elsadawey2 قال:


> ممكن سعادتك انت وكل الناس اللي بتتكلم من نفس منطقك تدلونا وترشدونا عن تعريف الكتاب المقدس للروح
> ايه اللي قاله الكتاب المقدس عن وصف الروح وعن ماهية الروح ؟؟


 أهلاً أخيراً بك بشكلك المؤدب والمهتم بالحق...
الروح باختصار هو الذي يجعلك تولد من فوق وتتخذ طبيعة إلهية ،وبه تدعى ابن الله وبه تعترف بيسوع المسيح رب وملك على حياتك،وإنْ كنت مهتماً أثبت ذلك حتى نستطيع مساعدتك.
شكراً على احترامك الملفت للنظر.
باسم المسيح أختم.آمين


----------



## *S.O.G* (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*؟؟؟*



elsadawey2 قال:


> متخلف



  أظنّك عاوز تقول:مختلف مش متخلف
يعني إيه اللي مش عاجبك بالموضوع؟إيضاح لو سمحت فين التخلّف؟
شكراً لك


----------



## مسلم اصلي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ان كنت لا تؤمن بالقران فكتب متله وانا اتحدى كل من في هدا المنتدى ان يكتب متله


----------



## مسلم اصلي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ان كنت لا تؤمن بالقران فكتب متله وانا اتحدى كل من في هدا المنتدى ان يكتب متله


----------



## Michael (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلم اصلي قال:


> ان كنت لا تؤمن بالقران فكتب متله وانا اتحدى كل من في هدا المنتدى ان يكتب متله



*المسئلة لا تحتاج الى تحدى فهذا الموضوع قد انتهى منذ زمن


قران رابسو

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5212

وجارى عمل نسخة احدث واشمل*


----------



## adel baket (30 ديسمبر 2006)

:yaka: :yaka: لرب يقويك وشكرا على الموضوع:yaka:


----------



## طارق حماد101 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
صدق الأمام أحمد بن حنبل 
(أن هناك أسئلة لا تستطيع أن تجاوب عليها الا بالضحك ) *


----------



## حازم (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين.
> --------------------------------------------------
> صديقي حازم،أقدّر فيك تلك الأخلاق العالية النادرة والتهذيب الواضح الجليّ،ولا أخفي عنّك انك فاجأتني بنبلك ،فشكراً لك .
> 
> ...


.
.
.


----------



## m2mweb (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يهدى الجميع *​


----------



## مسلم اصلي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*تهربكم من التحدى*

انامو شيف ولا رد مقنع  على التحدى بان ياتي كل من في المنتدى باية مثل القران  شيف تهربكم من التحدى


----------



## مسلم اصلي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أولا أحيي كل الإخوة هنا بتحية الاسلام وهي " السلام عليكم " ..

ثانيا .. لاحظت تكرار ادراج حديث للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ولكن الحديث كتب بطريقة خاطئة وأغلب الظن أنه من كتبه نقله عن لغة أخرى وليس عن العربية ..

الحديث عموما نصه الصحيح هو " من يضمن لي ما بين لحييه ورجليه أضمن له الجنة " ..

أما الكلام عن الجنس وأمور الجنس .. فيا أخوتي المسيحيين الأحبة .. هناك مثل شهير يقول " اذا كان بيتك من زجاج فلا ترمي بيوت الناس بالطوب " ..

فقد قرأت كل كتب الأناجيل والتوراة ووجدت العجب العجاب في هذه النواحي ..

ولا ضير أبدا من أن يتكلم دين سماوي عن أمور الجنس في حياة البشر فهذه فطرة بشرية وضعها الله تعالى في خلقه ولا يجب ان نستحي منها أو نخجل .. لكن يجب ان نناقش ما يتعلق بها في أدب ورقي .. وأي دين عظيم صحيح لا يمكن أن يهمل أمر كهذا ولا يتطرق اليه بدعوى أنه " مبتذل " أو " عيب " ..

والروعة في الاسلام انه لم يهمل هذه الامور بل وضع لها الضوابط والتعاليم التي تتيح للانسان ان يصرف هذه الغريزة الجامحة في ما هو خير له ..

وفي حديث للنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام قال - فيما معنى الحديث - " وفي بضع " أي مني " أحدكم صدقة " قالوا " يارسول الله أيأتي أحدنا أهله ويكون له أجر " ؟ قال " أرأيتم أن وضعها في الحرام أكان عليه وزر " ؟ قالوا " نعم " قال " فكذلك أن وضعها في الحلال كانت أجرا له " 

هكذا هو الأمر وهكذا سارت الشريعة الاسلامية في معالجة هذه الناحية البشرية الهامة .. فلا هي انحدرت بالانسان الى مستوى البهيمة ولا طالبته ان يكون ملكا من الملائكة !

مع خالص التحية للجميع  


الاسلام هو آخر الأديان السماوية وهو الذي يجب أن نتبعه 

قال تعالى : ( واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم ... ) أي الاسلام وهي نعمه من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى. 

أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا شكر ربي دائما في كل صلاه على نعمة الاسلام

والحمدلله ليلا ونهارا أني مسلمه و لست مسيحيه ولا نصرانيه ولا شيعيه ولا ولا ولا ...

وقال تعالى : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا آمِنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزَّل على رسولِه والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل 
ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضلَّ ضلالاً بعيدا )


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ميلم أصلي...على العموم ما تتوخذش..لأنك جديد لسه.
الأخ مايروك مستعد يجيبلك سورة مثله،فاطلب منه ذلك..
و أريد إخبارك أن مسيلمة الكذاب أتى بآيات مثل القرآن لدرجة أنها خدعت البعض وحلل لهم فيها الزنى والخمر ووو..-إذا مهتم أجيب لك المقال؟
كمان القرآن كُتب بزمن فيه اللغة العربية ضليعة مش متل الآن،لأجل ذلك يبدو غريباً
...سلام.


----------



## elsadawey2 (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> أهلاً أخيراً بك بشكلك المؤدب والمهتم بالحق...
> الروح باختصار هو الذي يجعلك تولد من فوق وتتخذ طبيعة إلهية ،وبه تدعى ابن الله وبه تعترف بيسوع المسيح رب وملك على حياتك،وإنْ كنت مهتماً أثبت ذلك حتى نستطيع مساعدتك.
> شكراً على احترامك الملفت للنظر.
> باسم المسيح أختم.آمين



ما معني أولد من فوق وأتخذ طبيعه الهيه ؟ أو بمعني أخر اشرح أكتر لأني مش فاهم 
هل معني كلامك ان اي حد فيه الروح بيبقي ليه طبيعه الهيه وبيتولد من فوق ؟؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 يناير 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> ما معني أولد من فوق وأتخذ طبيعه الهيه ؟ أو بمعني أخر اشرح أكتر لأني مش فاهم
> هل معني كلامك ان اي حد فيه الروح بيبقي ليه طبيعه الهيه وبيتولد من فوق ؟؟


 مش أيّ روح!
تولد من فوق:تخلع الانسان القديم وتلبس الانسان الجديد الذي هو يسوع المسيح،تكره الشر بكلّ معانيه وتحب الخير بكل معانيهأيضاً،تصبح ابناً لله ويؤدبك أبيك الساوي لأنه يحبّك،ولا تعود عبداً لله يعاقبك كسيّدك،كل هذا وأكثر معطى بالنعمة لمن يؤمن باسم الرب يسوع المسيح وحده.


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 يناير 2007)

شكراً صديقي حازم،ولك مني الرد،ولكن لا أعرف متى بسبب انشغالي الحالي،فاعذر ضعفي.


----------



## حازم (1 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> شكراً صديقي حازم،ولك مني الرد،ولكن لا أعرف متى بسبب انشغالي الحالي،فاعذر ضعفي.



*لا عليك ياصديقى فهذا حالى انا ايضا لظروف العمل​*


----------



## elsadawey2 (1 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> مش أيّ روح!
> تولد من فوق:تخلع الانسان القديم وتلبس الانسان الجديد الذي هو يسوع المسيح،تكره الشر بكلّ معانيه وتحب الخير بكل معانيهأيضاً،تصبح ابناً لله ويؤدبك أبيك الساوي لأنه يحبّك،ولا تعود عبداً لله يعاقبك كسيّدك،كل هذا وأكثر معطى بالنعمة لمن يؤمن باسم الرب يسوع المسيح وحده.



أنا مش قصدي الروح اللي انت بتتكلم عنها دي ما علينا من دي انا قصدي الروح بصفه عامه الروح اللي جوه البني ادم اي بني ادم هل الكتاب المقدس جاب سيرتها وقال هيه عبارة عن ايه يعني بمعني آخر الانسان دم ولحم وعضم وروح انا عايز الروح دي بقي اللي جوه اي بني ادم


----------



## rock_heart (2 يناير 2007)

_الرب يحفظ اخى  luky pr فعلا انت بعملك ده بتفضحهم اكتر مع انهم مش نقصين حيث ان دينهم دين جهل
وجنس وارهاب وقتل ولعنات وحروب ودعاره و إلخ فعلا إلاههم غير إلاهنا اى يوجد إلهيين فى الارض إله منتقم جبار مكار احمق عاجز لا يستطيع ان يتصرف دون مساعدة سلاحهم ذلك الجاهل الشاذ ويكفى ان جنتهم ليست إلا مكان لممارسه الجنس بكل الاشكال
اما الأله الأخر اى إلهنا فهو (الله محبه)_


----------



## †جــــــــو† (2 يناير 2007)

_ربنا يقويك يا LuckyPro بجد موضوعك مالهوش حل

ربنا يهدى الكل وهما طول عمرهم كدة مش هيتغيرو ابدا

جــــــو​_​


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 يناير 2007)

*.....*



elsadawey2 قال:


> أنا مش قصدي الروح اللي انت بتتكلم عنها دي ما علينا من دي انا قصدي الروح بصفه عامه الروح اللي جوه البني ادم اي بني ادم هل الكتاب المقدس جاب سيرتها وقال هيه عبارة عن ايه يعني بمعني آخر الانسان دم ولحم وعضم وروح انا عايز الروح دي بقي اللي جوه اي بني ادم



في هذه الحال،افتح موضوع جديد في منتدى مناسب واطرح أسئلتك لنجيبك كلنا عليها،فأنا لست بشيء أمام أغلب إخوتي ههنا،والرب ينوّرك.


----------



## بل الانسان على نفسه بصيرة (13 يناير 2007)

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله وخاتم النبين والمرسلين 
للاسف لايوجد تعليق محترم يناسب ما تقوله ربنا يهديكم


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 يناير 2007)

كل ما في الأمر فتح موضوع جديد في منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة ،ولك الرد،ولكن بادر واثبت صدق رغبتك في معرفة الحق..ثم ليس ذلك ردّاً،بل إيجازاً قليلاً،والباقي عليك...شكراً لك،ولكن لا تتسرّع وتحكم،الحرب خدعة،على من يهضمها!


----------



## rania_2005 (14 يناير 2007)

فادية قال:


> LuckyPro
> 
> ربنا يقويك يا عزيزي
> هو لو راجل صحيح كان قال الكلام دا هنا في المنتدى واثبت حقو
> ...



مين ال مصيبته مصيبه يا حيوانة احنا الي لسة بخيبتنا القوية بنبعد الاصنام زيكو احنا الي كتابنا المقدس 5555 نسخة كل نسخة اوسخ من الي قبلها كل الكلام الي انتو بتتكلمو فيه ده من تاليفكو عشان تدارو خيبتكو القوية المواقع دي الي عاملها  كفرة زيكو عشان محتارين يطلعو في الاسلام غلطة مش قادرين بس بقلك موتي بغيظك انتي و اشكلك انتو هتفضلو كده تهجصو تخترعو في كلام فارغ عشان تدارو العار يا عباد الصليب يا كفرة شوفو فضيحو و فضايح القسوسة بتعكو اكيد عيونك الحلوة دي شفتها في الجرايد يا ربة الصون و العفاف


----------



## rania_2005 (14 يناير 2007)

*االي الشجاعة بس هو الي يرد علي الكلام ده ده لو كان في شجاعة*

إبطال الصلب بنبوءات التوراة 
د منقذ السقار

تحتل النبوءات في الفكر المسيحي مكانة سامقة، جعلت بعض النصارى يشترطون لصحة النبوة أن يسبقها نبوءة.
وحادثة صلب المسيح - كما يعتبرها النصارى - أحد أهم أحداث المعمورة، فكان لابد وأن يتحدث عنها الأنبياء في أسفارهم، وأن يذكرها المسيح لتلاميذه. 
فهل أخبرت الأنبياء بصلب المسيح وقيامته ؟ وهل أخبر المسيح تلاميذه بذلك؟
والإجابة النصرانية عن هذا التساؤل كانت بالإيجاب، وأن ذلك في مواضع كثيرة من الأناجيل والرسائل والأسفار التوراتية






ولعل من نافلة القول أن نذكر بأن النصارى يعتبرون أسفار التوراة جزءً مقدساً كتابهم المقدس، كيف لا والأناجيل ما فتئت تحيل إلى هذه الأسفار، تستمد منها تنبؤاتها المستقبلية، التي تحققت في شخص المسيح في حياته أو حين صلبه ؟.
وللأسفار التوراتية دور عظيم في مسألة صلب المسيح، فقد أكثرت الأناجيل في هذه القصة من الإحالة إلى أسفار التوراة؛ التي يرونها تتنبأ بالمسيح المصلوب، وكانت نصف هذه الإحالات إلى المزامير المنسوبة لداود وغيره وقد ذكر عيسى عليه السلام لتلاميذه ضرورة أن تتحقق فيه النبوءات التوراتية بقوله: «لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير» لوقا 26/44 ويقول: « فتشوا الكتب …. وهي التي تشهد لي » يوحنا 5/39 .
والنبوءات التي أحالت إليها الأناجيل بخصوص حادثة الصلب أربع عشرة نبوءة، ذكر متى منها ستاً، ومرقس أربعاً، ولوقا اثنتين، بينما ذكر منها يوحنا سبع نبوءات. 
ونخلص من هذا إلى أهمية النبوءات التوراتية المتعلقة بصلب المسيح. 
ويبالغ النصارى في التركيز على أهمية النبوءات التوراتية المتحدثة والمشيرة للمسيح وكثرتها، فيقول القمص سرجيوس في كتابه - هل تنبأت التوراة عن المسيح : « فالمسيح ساطع في كل الكتاب المقدس في إشراق دائم، وليس كالشمس التي تغيب عن نصف الأرض ليلاً، إذ ليس في التوراة أو كتب الأنبياء جزء تغرب عنه شمس المسيح، بل يشع اسمه، وشخصه، وصفاته، وأعماله، وظروفه، وأحواله في التوراة، وكتب الأنبياء، وفي ثنايا سطورها نجد المسيح في كل جملة، وفي كل إصحاح، وفي كل سفر من أسفارها. وما حروفها وكلماتها إلا خطوطاً أو ظلالاً لصورة المسيح المجيدة.... فنحن المسيحيين لا نهتم أين نفتح التوراة وكتب الأنبياء لنجد الكلام عن المسيح.... » ، ورغم ما في الكلام من مبالغة، فإننا - كما يقول منصور حسين - نستشف منه أهمية النصوص التوارتية في الدلالة على المسيح. 
ولسفر المزامير وموضوع الصلب شاُن خاص يصفه سرجيوس فيقول « أما سفر المزامير فكان الهالة، التي أحاطت بكوكب يسوع، فتكلم حتى عن إحساساته العميقة، وآلامه المبرحة ناهيك عن صفاته وألقابه، أكثر من أي نبي آخر، ويمكننا القول، أن سفر المزامير هو سفر -مسيا- الخاص، بدليل أن الاقتباسات التي اقتبسها كتبة العهد القديم من سفر المزامير هذا بلغت نصف الاقتباسات المأخوذة من العهد القديم كله » .
ويؤكد عبد الفادي القاهراني أهمية المزامير في كتابه - رب المجد : بقوله: « لم يوجد كتاب مليء بالإشارات والرموز والنبوءات عن المسيح أكثر من كتاب المزامير هذا، وعليه فأهميته في نظر اللاهوتيين تفوق الوصف » .
لذلك فإن العلماء المسلمين ارتضوا محاكمة النصارى في هذه المسألة إلى أسفار التوراة، ذلك بأنه ليس من المقبول أن يتصور أحد أن اليهود يغيرون كتبهم لتتمشى مع معتقدات النصارى، لذا فهم يرتضون هذه الكتب معياراً للكشف عن الحقيقة. 
وقبل أن نشرع، فإنه يحسن التنبيه إلى نقاط الاختلاف والاتفاق بين المسلمين والنصارى في مسألة الصلب.
النصارى يقولون بصلب المسيح، بينما يقول المسلمون بأنه لم يصلب، وأنه قد شُبه غيرُ المسيح به، ولا ينفون وقوع صلب لغيره، كما لا ينفون جملة ما ترويه الأناجيل من أحداث صاحبت الصلب أو سبقته، كحديث الأناجيل عن الدعاء الطويل للمسيح في البستان طالباً من الله أن ينجيه من الموت، وأن الجموع حضرت للقبض عليه، وأن ثمة من أخذ من ساحة البستان، وأن المأخوذ حوكم، وصلب، ثم دفن.
فالخلاف إنما هو في حقيقة المأخوذ والمصلوب، فيرى المسلمون أنه يهوذا، وأن لحظة الخلاص هي تلك التي أراد الجند أن يلقوا القبض فيها على المسيح، فسقطوا على الأرض، وتدافعت الجند ووقعت المشاعل من أيديهم، ثم نهضوا ليجدوا دليلهم يهوذا الأسخريوطي وحيداً في الساحة، فأخذوه وقد ألقى الله عليه شبه المسيح لينال جزاء خيانته لسيده.
وأما المسيح فقد نزلت ملائكة الله وصعدت به إلى السماء، لينجو من المؤامرة بحماية الله العظيم، وأعطي بذلك حياة طويلة تمتد إلى قبيل قيام الساعة حيث ينزل إلى الأرض عليه السلام لعيش عليها ويموت في سلام.. « والسّلام عليّ يوم ولدتّ ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيّاً » مريم: 32 .
ولسوف نستعرض منها في هذه العجالة ستة مزامير فقط، من نبوءات المزامير، نختصرها من دراسة منصور حسين الرائعة في كتابه الماتع -دعوة الحق بين المسيحية والإسلام :، والتي شملت ستة وثلاثين مزموراً، والمزامير الستة التي اختارها، يجمعها أنها مما يعتبره النصارى نبوءات تحدثت عن المسيح المصلوب.

أولاً: المزمور الثاني 


وفيه: « لماذا ارتجت الأمم، وتفكر الشعوب في الباطل، قام ملوك الأرض، وتآمر الرؤساء معا على الرب، وعلى مسيحه، قائلين: لنقطع قيودها ولنطرح عنا رُبُطهما. 
الساكن في السماوات يضحك، الرب يستهزئ بهم، حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه، ويرجفهم بغيظه » المزمور 2/1 - 5 . 
والمزمور: يراه النصارى نبوءة بالمسيح الموعود. يقول د.هاني رزق في كتابه - يسوع المسيح ناسوته وألوهيته : عن هذا المزمور: « وقد تحققت هذه النبوءة في أحداث العهد الجديد، إن هذه النبوءة تشير إلى تآمر وقيام ملوك ورؤساء الشعب على يسوع المسيح لقتله وقطعه من الشعب، وهذا ما تحقق في أحداث العهد الجديد في فترتين، في زمان وجود يسوع المسيح له المجد في العالم » ويقصد تآمر هيرودس في طفولة المسيح، ثم تأمر رؤساء الكهنة لصلب المسيح. 
ووافقه - فخري عطية: في كتابه - دراسات في سفر المزامير: و حبيب سعيد في - من وحي القيثارة : وويفل ل كوبر في كتابه - مسيا عمله الفدائي وياسين منصور في - الصليب في جميع الأديان : ، فيرى هؤلاء جميعاً أن المزمور نبوءة بالمسيح المصلوب. 
وقولهم بأن النص نبوءة بالمسيح ورد في سفر أعمال الرسل: « فلما سمعوا رفعوا بنفس واحدة صوتاً إلى الله وقالوا: أيها السيد، أنت هو الإله صانع السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها. القائل بفم داود فتاك: لماذا ارتجّت الأمم وتفكر الشعوب بالباطل. قامت ملوك الأرض واجتمع الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه. لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس الذي مسحته هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي مع أمم وشعوب إسرائيل، ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت فعيّنت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون‏» أعمال 4/24-31 .
ولا نرى مانعاً في موافقتهم بأن المزمور نبوءة عن المسيح، فالمزمور يتحدث عن مؤامرات اليهود عليه، وهذا لا خلاف عليه بين المسلمين والنصارى، وإنما الخلاف: هل نجحوا أم لا؟ فبماذا يجيب النص؟ يجيب بأن الله ضحك منهم واستهزأ بهم، وأنه حينئذ أي في تلك اللحظة أرجف المتآمرين بغيظه وغضبه.
هل يكون ذلك لنجاحهم في صلب المسيح، أم لنجاته من بين أيديهم، ووقوعهم في شر أعمالهم؟ 

ثانياً: المزمور السابع 


وفيه: « يا رب، إلهي عليك توكلت، خلصني من كل الذين يطردونني، ونجني لئلا يفترس كأسد نفسي، هاشماً إياها، ولا منقذ. 
يا رب، إلهي، إن كنت قد فعلت هذا، إن وجد ظلم في يدي، إن كافأت مسالمي شراً، وسلبت مضايقي بلا سبب، فليطارد عدو نفسي، وليدركها، وليدس إلى الأرض حياتي، وليحط إلى التراب مجدي، سلاه.
قم يا رب بغضبك، ارتفع على سخط مضايقي، وانتبه لي. بالحق أوحيت، ومجمع القبائل يحيط بك، فعد فوقها إلى العلا، الرب يدين الشعوب، اقض لي يا رب كحقي، ومثل كحالي الذي في، لينته شر الأشرار، وثبت الصديق، فإن فاحص القلوب والكلى: الله البار، ترسي عند الله مخلص مستقيمي القلوب.
الله قاض عادل، وإله يسخط كل يوم، إن لم يرجع يحدد سيفه: مد قوسه وهيأها، وسدد نحوه آلة الموت، يجعل سهامه ملتهبة.
هو ذا يمخض بالإثم، حمل تعباً، وولد كذباً، كرى جُبّاً حفره، فسقط في الهوة التي صنع، يرجع تعبه على رأسه، وعلى هامته يهبط ظلمه. أحمد الرب حسب بره، وأرنم لاسم الرب العلي» . مزمور 7/1-17 
جاء في كتاب - دراسات في المزامير : لفخري عطية: واضح أنه من مزامير البقية، إذ يشير إلى زمن ضد المسيح، وفيه نسمع صوت البقية، ومرة أخرى نجد روح المسيح ينطق على فم داود بالأقوال التي تعبر عن مشاعر تلك البقية المتألمة، في أيام الضيق العظيمة . 
والربط واضح وبيّن بين دعاء المزمور المستقبلي « يا رب، إلهي، عليك توكلت، خلصني من كل الذين يطردونني ونجني.... » وبين دعاء المسيح ليلة أن جاءوا للقبض عليه.
ثم يطلب الداعي من الله عوناً؛ أن يرفعه إلى فوق، في لحظة ضيقه « فعد فوقها إلى العلا » ، ويشير إلى حصول ذلك في لحظة الإحاطة به « ومجمع القبائل - يحيط بك، فعد فوقها إلى العلا » .
ثم يذكر المزمور بأن الله « قاض عادل » فهل من العدل أن يصلب المسيح أم يهوذا ؟ 
ثم يدعو أن يثبت الصديق، وأن ينتهي شر الأشرار، ويؤكد لجوءه إلى الله، مخلص القلوب المستقيمة. 
ثم يتحدث المزمور عن خيانة يهوذا. وقد جاء « مد قوسه وهيأها وسدد نحوه آلة الموت » القُبلة « ويجعل سهامه ملتهبة » . 
ولكن حصل أمر عظيم، لقد انقلب السحر على الساحر، « هو ذا يمخض بالإثم، حمل تعباً، وولد كذباً، كَرَى جُبّاً، حفره فسقط في الهوة التي صنع، يرجع تعبه على رأسه وعلى هامته يهبط ظلمه » لقد ذاق يهوذا ما كان حفره لسيده المسيح، ونجا المسيح في مجمع القبائل إلى العلا. 
ثم ينتهي المزمور بحمد الله على هذه العاقبة « أحمد الرب حسب بره، وأرنم لاسم الرب العلي » وهكذا نرى في هذا المزمور صورة واضحة لما حصل في ذلك اليوم، حيث نجى الله عز وجل نبيه، وأهلك يهوذا. 
ولا مخرج للنصارى إزاء هذا النص إلا إنكاره، أو التسليم له، والقول بأن المسيح له ظلم، وله إثم، وأنه ذاق ما كان يستحقه، وأن الله عادل؛ بقضائه قتل المسيح، وأن ذلك أعدل وأفضل من القول بنجاته؛ وصلب يهوذا الظالم الآثم، جزاءً لفعله وخيانته، وإلا فعليهم الرجوع إلى معتقد المسلمين؛ بأن النص نبوءة عن يهوذا الخائن، ولا رابع لهذه الخيارات الثلاثة.

ثالثاً: المزمور العشرون 


وفيه: « ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق. ليرفعك اسم إله يعقوب، ليرسل لك عوناً من قدسه، ومن صهيون ليعضدك، ليذكر كل تقدماتك، وليستسمن محرقاتك، سلاه، ليعطك حسب قلبك، ويتمم كل رأيك، نترنم بخلاصك، وباسم إلهنا نرفع رايتنا، ليكمل الرب كل سؤلك. 
الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه، يستجيبه من سماء قدسه، بجبروت خلاص يمينه، هؤلاء بالمركبات وهؤلاء بالخيل، أما نحن: فاسم الرب إلهنا نذكره.
هم جثوا وسقطوا، أما نحن: فقمنا وانتصبنا، يارب: خلص، ليستجيب لنا الملك في يوم دعائنا» المزمور 20/1 - 9 .
يقول هاني رزق في كتابه - يسوع المسيح في ناسوته ولاهوته : تنبأ داود النبي 1056 ق. م ، و حبقوق النبي 726 ق. م ، بأن الرب هو المسيح المخلص، نبوءة داود النبي، مزمور 20/9 « الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه..» 
وفي كتاب - دراسات في سفر المزامير : يؤكد فخري عطية هذا، ويقول عن الفقرة التاسعة من هذا المزمور في هذا العدد تعبير يشير في الكتب النبوية إلى ربنا يسوع المسيح نفسه، تعبير يستخدمه الشعب الأرضي عن المخلص العتيد . 
ولكن القراءة المتأنية لهذا المزمور ترينا أنه ناطق بنجاة المسيح، حيث يبتهل صاحب المزمور طالباً النجاة له في يوم الضيق، وليس من يوم مر على المسيح أضيق من ذلك اليوم الذي دعا فيه طويلاً، طالباً من الله أن يصرف عنه هذا الكأس « وإذ كان في جهاد؛ كان يصلي بأشد لجاجة، وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض » لوقا 22/44 . 
ويذكر النص إجابة دعائه وإعطاءه ملتمس شفتيه وسؤله وكل مراده « ليعطك حسب قلبك، ويتمم كل رأيك... ليكمل الرب كل سؤلك» . 
وهذ العون والنجاء لما سبق وتقدم به المسيح من أعمال صالحة. « ليذكر كل تقدماتك، وليستسمن محرقاتك» .
وينص المزمور على اسم المسيح وأنه يخلصه من الموت في فقرة ظاهرة لا تخفى حتى على الأعمى « الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه، يستجيبه من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص » فالنص يذكر المسيح بالاسم، ويتحدث عن خلاصه، أن الله رفعه، وأنه أرسل له ملائكة يحفظونه « ليرفعك اسم إله يعقوب، ليرسل لك عوناً من قدسه» . 
ويبتهج المزمور لهذه النهاية السعيدة «نترنم بخلاصك، وباسم إلهنا نرفع رايتنا» .
ويتحدث المزمور أيضاً عن تلك اللحظة العظيمة، لحظة الخلاص التي نجا فيها المسيح « هم جثوا وسقطوا، أما نحن فقمنا وانتصبنا » فهو يتحدث عن لحظة وقوع الجند كما في يوحنا « فلما قال لهم: إني أنا هو ؛ رجعوا إلى الوراء، وسقطوا على الأرض » يوحنا 18/6 .
فدلالة هذا المزمور على نجاة المسيح أوضح من الشمس في رابعة النهار. 

رابعاً: المزمور الحادي والعشرون 


وفيه: « يا رب، بقوتك يفرح الملك، وبخلاصك، كيف لا يبتهج جداً؟ 
شهوة قلبه أعطيته، وملتمس شفتيه لم تمنعه، سلاه. لأنك تتقدمه ببركات خير، وضعت على رأسه تاجاً من إبريز حياة، سألك فأعطيته، طول الأيام إلى الدهر والأبد عظيم، مجده بخلاصك، جلالاً وبهاء تضع عليه، لأنك جعلته بركات إلى الأبد، تفرحه ابتهاجاً أمامك، لأن الملك يتوكل على الرب، وبنعمة العلي لا يتزعزع. 
تصيب يدك جميع أعدائك، يمينك تصيب كل مبغضيك، تجعلهم مثل تنور نار في زمان حضورك، الرب بسخطه يبتلعهم، وتأكلهم النار، تبيد ثمرهم من الأرض، وذريتهم من بين بني آدم، لأنهم نصبوا عليك شراً، تفكروا بمكيدة لم يستطيعوها، لأنك تجعلهم يقولون: تفوق السهم على أوتارك تلقاء وجوههم، ارتفع يا رب بقوتك، نُرنم وتُنغّم بجبروتك » المزمور 21/1 - 3 . 
يقول فخري عطية في كتابه - دراسات في سفر المزامير : إن المسيح هو المقصود بهذا المزمور- ووافقه كتاب : تأملات في المزامير - لآباء الكنيسة الصادر عن كنيسة مار جرجس باسبورتنج. 
وقولهم صحيح، فقد حكى المزمور العشرون عن دعاء المسيح وعن استجابة الله له، ويحكي هذا المزمور - 21 - عن فرحه بهذه الاستجابة « يا رب بقوتك يفرح الملِك، وبخلاصك كيف لا يبتهج جداً... نُرنم وننغّم بجبروتك » .
وينص المزمور أن الله أعطاه ما سأله وتمناه « شهوة قلبه أعطيته، وملتمس شفتيه لم تمنعه،.. سألك فأعطيته » ، وقد كان المسيح يطلب من الله النجاة من المؤامرة « إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس » متى 26/39 .
ويذكر المزمور أن الله أعطاه حياة جديدة طويلة إلى قبيل قيام الساعة « حياةً سألَكَ فأعطيتَه، طول الأيام، إلى الدهر، والأبد» ، كما وضع عليه إكليل حياة، وهو غير إكليل الشوك الذي وضع على المصلوب، يقول المزمور: «وضعت على رأسه تاجاً من إبريز حياة» .
ويحكي المزمور عن أعداء المسيح الذين تآمروا عليه وفكروا في « مكيدة لم يستطيعوها » فهم لم يلحقوا الأذى به، فقد فشلت المؤامرة، لأنه رُفع « ارتفع يا رب بقوتك » . 
وأما هؤلاء الأعداء: فترجع مكيدتهم عليهم « تصيب يدك جميع أعدائك، يمينك تصيب كل مبغضيك.. الرب بسخطه يبتلعهم، وتأكلهم النار، تبيد ثمرهم من الأرض، وذريتهم من بين بني آدم.. تفوق السهام على أوتارك تلقاء وجوههم » .

خامساً: المزمور الثاني والعشرون 


وفيه: « إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني بعيداً عن خلاصي؟ عن كلام زفيري؟ إلهي في النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب، في الليل أدعو فلا هدوّ لي. وأنتَ القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات إسرائيل، عليك اتكل آباؤنا. اتكلوا فنجيتهم. إليك صرخوا فنجوا. عليك اتكلوا فلم يَخزَوْا.
أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان. عارُُ عند البشر، ومحتقرُ الشعب. كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي. يفغرون الشفاه، ويُنغضون الرأس قائلين: اتكل على الرب فلينجه.
لينقذه، لأنه سُرّ به، لأنك أنت جذبتني من البطن. جعلتني مطمئناً على ثديي أمي. عليك ألقيت من الرحم. من بطن أمي، أنت إلهي. لا تتباعد عني لأن الضيق قريب. لأنه لا معين. أحاطت بي ثيران كثيرة، أقوياء باشان اكتنفتني. فغروا علىّ أفواههم، كأسد مفترس مزمجر. كالماء انسكبتُ.
انفصلتْ كل عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع. قد ذاب في وسط أمعائي. يبستْ مثل شَقفَة قوتي. ولصق لساني بحنكي، وإلى تراب الموت تضعني. لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي. أُحصى كل عظامي. وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فّي. يقسمون ثيابي بينهم، وعلى لباسي يقترعون» . المزمور 22/1-18 .
ويُجمع النصارى على أن هذا المزمور بنوءة عن المسيح، فقد أحالت عليه الأناجيل يقول متى: « ولما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها، لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي: اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم، وعلى لباسي ألقوا قرعة » متى 27/35 ومثله في يوحنا 19/24 ، والإحالة إلى هذا المزمور في قوله « يقسمون ثيابي بينهم، وعلى لباسي يقترعون » 
كما أن الرواية التي في المزمور توافق رواية الصلب في صراخ المصلوب: « إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني » متى 27/46 مرقس 15/34 . 
ويوافق نص المزمور ما جاء في الأناجيل في بيان حال المصلوب « كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه، وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين: يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة أيام، خلص نفسك، إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب، قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الآن إن أراده » متى 27/39 - 43 . فهذا يشبه ما جاء في هذا المزمور « محتقر الشعب، كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي.. وينغضون الرأس قائلين: اتكل على الرب، فلينجه» . 
كما يوافق النص الأناجيل كرة أخرى في قوله « جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني، ثقبوا يدي ورجلي، أحصي على عظامي » فهي تدل على أخذ المصلوب يوم سُمرت يداه ورجلاه على الصليب. 
لهذا كله كان إجماع النصارى على أن هذا المزمور نبوءة عن حادثة الصلب، خاصة أن داود لم يمت مصلوباً، فهو إذن يتحدث عن غيره.
والحق أن المزمور نبوءة عن المصلوب، لكنه ليس عيسى، بل الخائن يهوذا الأسخريوطي، فنراه وهو جزع، يائس، يصرخ: « إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟» ، المزمور نبوءة عن المصلوب اليائس الذي يدعو فلا يستجاب له «إلهي، في النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب، في الليل أدعو فلا هُدوّ لي.. عليَك اتكل آباؤنا فنجيتَهم، عليك صرخوا فنجوا، عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا. أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان... » 
ويصف المزمور المصلوب بأنه « دودة لا إنسان، عارُُ عند البشر، محتقَرُ الشعب » فمَن هو هذا اليائس الموصوف بأنه دودة، وأنه عار عند البشر، وأنه محتقر، وأنه لا يستجاب له؟
إنه يهوذا، حيث جعلتْه خستهُ وخيانتهُ كالدودة، وأصبح عاراً على البشر، كلَّ البشر، المسلمين واليهود والنصارى، بل وحتى البوذيين وغيرهم، لأنه خائن، والخيانة خسة وعار عند كل أحد، يحتقره الشعب، ولا يستجيب الله دعاءه.
ولا يقبل بحال أن يوصف المسيح بأنه دودة، والعجب من أولئك الذين يدعون ألوهيته كيف يستسيغون تسميته بدودة، بل الدودة هو الخائن يهوذا. 
ثم كيف يوصف المسيح بالعار، وهو مجد وفخر للبشر؛ بل العار هو يهوذا، ونلحظ أن النص يصفه بالعار ليس فقط عند جلاديه وأعدائه، بل عند البشر جميعاً، ولا يمكن أن يكون المسيح كذلك، بل تفخر البشرية أن فيها مثل هذا الرجل العظيم الذي اصطفاه الله برسالته ووحيه. 
كما نلحظ أن كلمة «عار» تلحق بالشخص نفسه، لا بالصلب الواقع عليه، فهو العار، وهو الدودة. 
وكيف يكون المسيح عاراً وهو الذي يفخر به بولس في قوله « وأما من جهتي فحاشا أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع » غلاطية 6/14 فلم الفخر به إن كان عاراً ؟ 
وأما وصف المصلوب بأنه « محتقر الشعب» فهو وصف ينطبق على المصلوب وكلمة «الشعب» تشير إلى اليهود وأولئك الذين حضروا الصلب، وكانوا يحتقرون المصلوب. 

سادساً: المزمور المائة والتاسع 


وفيه: « يا إله تسبيحي، لا تسكت ؛ لأنه قد انفتح علّى فم الشرير، وفم الغش. تكلموا معي بلسان كذب. بكلام بغض، أحاطوا بي وقاتلوني بلا سبب. بدل محبتي يخاصمونني. أما أنا فصلوة. وضعوا علّى شراً بدل خير، وبُغضاً بدل حبي. 
فأقم أنت عليه شريراً، وليقف شيطان عن يمينه. إذا حوكم فليخرج مذنباً، وصلاته فلتكن خطية. لتكن أيامه قليلة، ووظيفته ليأخذها آخر. ليكن بنوه أيتاماً، وامرأته أرملة. لِيَتِهْ بنَوُه تَيَهَاناً ويستعطوا. ويلتمسوا خبزاً من خِربهم. ليصطد المرابي كل ما له، ولينهب الغرباء تعبه. لا يكن له باسط رحمة، ولا يكن مُتَرَأّفُ على يتاماه. 
لتنقرض ذريته. في الجيل القادم ليمح اسمهم. ليذكر إثم آبائه لدى الرب ولا تمح خطية أمه. لتكن أمام الرب دائماً. وليقرض من الأرض ذِكرهم. من أجل أنه لم يذكر أن يصنع رحمة، بل طرد إنساناً مسكيناً وفقيراً، والمنسحق القلب ليميته. 
وأحب اللعنة، فأتته، ولم يسر بالبركة، فتباعدت عنه. ولبس اللعنة مثل ثوبه فدخلت، كمياه في حشاه، وكزيت في عظامه. لتكن له كثوب يتعطف به، وكمنطقة يتمنطق بها دائماً. هذه أجرة مبغضي من عند الرب، وأجرة المتكلمين شراً على نفسي. 
أما أنت يا رب السيد فاصنع معي من أجل اسمك. لأن رحمتك طيبة نجني. فإني فقير، ومسكين أنا، وقلبي مجروح في داخلي. كظل عند ميله ذهبت. انتفضت كجرادة. ركبتاي ارتعشتا من الصوم، ولحمي هزل عن سمن. وأنا صرت عاراً عندهم. ينظرون إليّ وينغضون رؤوسهم. 
أعني يا رب، إلهي. خلصني حسب رحمتك. وليعلموا أن هذه هي يدك، أنت يا رب فعلت هذا. أما هم فيلعنون. وأما أنت فتبارك. قاموا وخزوا. أما عبدك فيفرح. ليلبس خصمائي خجلاً وليتعطفوا بخزيهم كالرداء. 
أحمد الرب جداً بفمي، وفي وسط كثيرين أسبحه. لأنه يقوم عن يمين المسكين، ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه» . مزمور 109/1 - 31 
وهذا المزمور أيضاً يراه النصارى على علاقة بقصة الصلب، وأن المقصود في بعضه يهوذا، وهو قوله: « ووظيفته ليأخذها آخر، ليكن بنوه أيتاماً، وامرأته أرملة.. ويلتمسوا خبزاً من خربهم » وقد أحال عليه كاتب «أعمال الرسل» وهو يتحدث على لسان بطرس حين قال متحدثاً عن يهوذا: « لأنه مكتوب في سفر المزامير: لتصر داره خراباً، ولا يكن فيها ساكن، وليأخذ وظيفته آخر » أعمال 1/15 - 26 .
وقد انتخب الحواريون بدلاً من يهوذا تنفيذاً لهذا الأمر يوسف ومتياس، وأقرعوا بينهما، فوقت القرعة علي متياس، فحسبوه مكملاً للأحد عشر رسولاً انظر أعمال 1/23 - 26 .
إذن فالنص في هذا المزمور متحدث عن يهوذا ولا ريب، وهذا صحيح، فهو يتحدث عن محاكمته « وإذا حوكم فليخرج مذنباً » فمتى حوكم يهوذا إذا لم يكن هو المصلوب؟ والنص يتحدث عن محاكمته، وعن نتيجة محاكمته « لتكن أيامه قليلة، ووظيفته ليأخذها آخر » ، كما يتحدث المزمور عن وقوفه على الصليب، وعن يمينه شيطان، ذاك الذي كان يستهزأ به، فمتى وقف شيطان عن يمين يهوذا، ومتى حوكم إن لم يكن ذلك في تلك الواقعة التي تجلى فيها غضب الله عليه. 
النص كما رأينا يتحدث في شطرين على لسان المسيح.
ففي الشطر الأول: يتحدث عن الأشرار الذين قاتلوه بلا سبب، ووضعوا عليه الشر بدل الخير. 
وفي الشطر الثاني: يستمطر القائل نفسه اللعنات على هذا الشرير، ويسأل الله الخلاص حسب رحمته « أعِني يا رب، إلهي، خلصني حسب رحمتك.. » ويفرح المسيح لخلاصه « لأنه يقوم عن يمين المسكين، ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه» .


----------



## fouad2002 (14 يناير 2007)

لا له الا الله محمد حبيبي رسول الله يقول عز من قائل الله الرحمان الرحيم 





(*الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنْ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمْ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ الْخَبَائِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْمُفْلِحُونَ) الأعراف/157*
*صدق الله العظيم *


----------



## حمداان (15 يناير 2007)

انا بس نفسي اعرف انتو عاملين المنتدى ده ليه لتقنعوا المسلمين بالمسيحية او لتحاربو الاسلام او لتدعو المسيح على التمسك بدينهم


----------



## حمداان (15 يناير 2007)

ولكن كيف يمكنني ان اصدق الاسرائيليات و الكتب السابقة ان كانت معترفا بها التحريف انها محرفة باعراف الاحباروالرهبان واكبر دليل ان ما انزله الله على عيسى هو انجيل واحد واليوم نجد مئات الاناجيل فاي انجيل اتبع وايهم على صواب انا حقا ساجن


----------



## rania_2005 (15 يناير 2007)

اقولك انا لية لان دول يا اخ حمدان بيعنو من كبت فظيع ميقدروش يعبرو عنه غير هنا  حاسين بعدم الثقة لافي نفسهم ولا في دينهم ربنا ما يحرمهم من العبط ابدا


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 يناير 2007)

رانيا:
ضعيها في منتدى الرد على الشبهات على شكل موضوع جديد..
على العموم:أنت حيوانة يا بنت الحيوانات،وكلنا كذلك،لأن الانسان حيوان اجتماعي،والحيوان من كان فيه حياة.
أنا بهنّي أهلك على أدبك!!!
الله ينوّرك.


----------



## rania_2005 (16 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> رانيا:
> ضعيها في منتدى الرد على الشبهات على شكل موضوع جديد..
> على العموم:أنت حيوانة يا بنت الحيوانات،وكلنا كذلك،لأن الانسان حيوان اجتماعي،والحيوان من كان فيه حياة.
> أنا بهنّي أهلك على أدبك!!!
> الله ينوّرك.


عموما انا مش مستغربة من وقاحتك و و قلة ادبك و انا بقة بعزي اهلك في سؤ اخلاقك انت و كل الاوباش الي في المنتدي الزبالة ده دي طريقة الحوار المتبعة هنا و النقاش معكم عمره ما يبقي غير بكده هي  دي اللغة الي بتفهموها الحمد لله  بس في حاجة محيراني ازي انتو بالاخلاق دي و اصحاب  عمري مسيحين بس في منتهي الاخلاق الي ممكن يتصورها بشر انا خليت واحدة صحبتي منهم اطلعت علي المنتدي ده النهاردة و كلمة واحدة قلتهالي دول مش ممكن يكونو مننا دول لايمكن تقولي عليهم مسييحيين اي واحدة مطرحي يا محترم تشوف دينها بيتهن اعتقد ممكن تقول و تعمل اكتر من كده كلمتكو بشتيمة زعلتو نزلت مواضيع للمناقشة الجادة اتحذفت و محدش قدر يرد يبقي النقاش معكو يبقي ازي عموما ربنا الهادي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ب


----------



## rania_2005 (16 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> حتى قرآنك بيقولك ان الكتاب المقدس من عند الله و بيقول اللى مش هيؤمن بيه هيضل ضلالا بعيدا
> "ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضلَّ ضلالاً بعيدا "
> شفتى بقى
> يعنى انتى ضاله و لله الحمد على ذلك:yahoo: :yahoo:


انتي تكلمي عن قرئنا بصفتك اية  قرئنا يا خفيفة قرئنا بيقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان الدين عند الله الاسلام صدق الله العظيم


----------



## fouad2002 (16 يناير 2007)

*ارجو عدم الحدف كما تدين تدان*



*S.O.G* قال:


> رانيا:
> ضعيها في منتدى الرد على الشبهات على شكل موضوع جديد..
> على العموم:أنت حيوانة يا بنت الحيوانات،وكلنا كذلك،لأن الانسان حيوان اجتماعي،والحيوان من كان فيه حياة.
> أنا بهنّي أهلك على أدبك!!!
> الله ينوّرك.


  اولا انا بهنيك على ادبك في الحوار تانيا ان اول مرة اعرف منك ان انت وانا حيوانات  يا سبحان الله حيوانات لكن يجوز 
لكن الغريب ان اله العهد القديم  كان حيوان او عفوا تجسد في خروف وانت تعلم ان الخروف حيوان   ارجو الافادة


----------



## rock_heart (16 يناير 2007)

_عايزه اقولك حاجه ياناقصه لكل من العقل والدين كما يقول دينك ان مهاتراتك وكلأمك كله هبل فى هبل واحنا دينا مش زى دينكم هش محتاج للارهاب والعنف لكى يصمد و يستمر وانما ديننا اقوى بكثير من ذلك فههمك الخاطئ المحدود لكتابنا المقدس هو مشكلتك انت ولكن هذا ينم عن جهل نسبه كبيره منكم وإن كان كللكم ودينكم اساسا متناقض وملهوش اساس من الصحه _


----------



## jim_halim (16 يناير 2007)

rania_2005 قال:


> و انا بقة بعزي اهلك في سؤ اخلاقك انت و كل الاوباش الي في المنتدي الزبالة ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 الله يكرمك ... و شكراً ...

لكن أنا شخصياً لو أعرف مكان زبالة ... أتركه في الحال ..


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

رانيا يسرى مسيحه قال:


> _عايزه اقولك حاجه ياناقصه لكل من العقل والدين كما يقول دينك ان مهاتراتك وكلأمك كله هبل فى هبل واحنا دينا مش زى دينكم هش محتاج للارهاب والعنف لكى يصمد و يستمر وانما ديننا اقوى بكثير من ذلك فههمك الخاطئ المحدود لكتابنا المقدس هو مشكلتك انت ولكن هذا ينم عن جهل نسبه كبيره منكم وإن كان كللكم ودينكم اساسا متناقض وملهوش اساس من الصحه _



لا و حياتك يا ام جهل و طالما يا اغبا مخلوقات الارض متعرفيش معنا كلمة ناقصات عقل و دين تعني اية يبقي اسكتي و بطلي عبط و علي فكرة انا اعرف بلويكو كلها و نزلتها هنا في المنتدي بس مالقتش اي بني يرد اتضح انكو ولا بتفهمو  حاجة بتقدرو تحذفو الحاجات الي بتعريكو بس و الكلام الهبل ده هو الي مطلع عينك و مخلكي مش عارفة بتقولي ايه و عموما ردي علي سؤال الاخ الي فات ازي  الاله يتجسد في خروف يعني حيوان استغفر الله العظيم انتو للدرجة دي لغيين عقلكو


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

rania_2005 قال:


> لا و حياتك يا ام جهل و طالما يا اغبا مخلوقات الارض متعرفيش معنا كلمة ناقصات عقل و دين تعني اية يبقي اسكتي و بطلي عبط و علي فكرة انا اعرف بلويكو كلها و نزلتها هنا في المنتدي بس مالقتش اي بني يرد اتضح انكو ولا بتفهمو  حاجة بتقدرو تحذفو الحاجات الي بتعريكو بس و الكلام الهبل ده هو الي مطلع عينك و مخلكي مش عارفة بتقولي ايه و عموما ردي علي سؤال الاخ الي فات ازي  الاله يتجسد في خروف يعني حيوان استغفر الله العظيم انتو للدرجة دي لغيين عقلكو



*هى دى اخلاق بنات محمد ولا بلاش.........تمام زى اخلاق ابوكم محمد المنحطة*


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> الله يكرمك ... و شكراً ...
> 
> لكن أنا شخصياً لو أعرف مكان زبالة ... أتركه في الحال ..  [/عايز الحق انا اول مرة اشوف واحد في المنتدي ده يرد باحترام بس كلامي ماقصدش بية الي زيك اقصد الي لسانهم طويل  اد  برج الجزيرة حط نفسك مطرحي لما تلاقي منتدي طول بعرض اتعمل بس للاساءة لدينك و بطريقة اقل ما يقال علية انها تفتقد لاقل درجات الاحترام  حتي لو اختلفت الافكار لما الاقي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و عليها صورة خنزير يبقي ده اية و عموما ان كنت هتاسف لاحد فلك انت و المحترمين الي زيك بس و عايزة اقولك واقعة صغيرة حصلت مع اشرف خلق الله سيدنا و نبينا و حبيبنا محمد  في واحد يهودي كان بيكره سيدنا محمد جدا لدرجة انه كان كل يوم يضع امام بيته النجاسة و لما تاخر يوم ولم يحضر ذهب الية الرسول الكريم ليسال عنه و كان هذا سبب في اسلام هذا اليهودي  و عموما ميرسي علي زوقك بس صدقني كلامي اقصد بيه ناس هي اكيد حاسة بنفسها و شكرSIZE][/QUO


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> *هى دى اخلاق بنات محمد ولا بلاش.........تمام زى اخلاق ابوكم محمد المنحطة*محمد ده سيدك يا حيوان و اوعي تجيب سيرته علي لسانك النجس


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*وان كان ليك حاجة عند الكلب قل له يا سيدى...............ماشى يا ستى محمد سيدى*


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

س يا حيوان يا نجس محمد انضف من انه يجي علي لسان كلب خسيس وضيع زيك هو ده الي انتو فلحين فيه الكلام و انتو مستخببين و يا جبنا هتفضلو كده لسان ينزل زفت و بس هي دي حقيقية وضعكو في البلد دي صففففففففففففففففففففففففففففر


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

rania_2005 قال:


> س يا حيوان يا نجس محمد انضف من انه يجي علي لسان كلب خسيس وضيع زيك هو ده الي انتو فلحين فيه الكلام و انتو مستخببين و يا جبنا  هتفضلو كده لسان ينزل زفت و بس هي دي حقيقية وضعكو في البلد دي



*ميرسى يا عم محمد هى دى اخلاق اشرف خلق الله ولا بلاش............ الا بالمناسبة لو دى الفاظ اشرف خلق الله امال اوسخ خلق الله يبقى عامل ازاى؟؟*


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

اوسخ الله يبقي عامل زيك كده بس بصراحة سؤالك وجيه و اتسال في الوقت المناسب بس علي فكرة اللعبة دي حلوة اوي يالا يا شاطر اتكلم تاني عشان اضربك بالجزمة


----------



## rania_2005 (17 يناير 2007)

اوسخ خلق الله يبقي زيك يا  خفيف عرفت ولا تحب تعرف


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

يا بنتى هو انا محمد عشان تضربينى بالجزمة؟؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> اولا انا بهنيك على ادبك في الحوار تانيا ان اول مرة اعرف منك ان انت وانا حيوانات  يا سبحان الله حيوانات لكن يجوز
> لكن الغريب ان اله العهد القديم  كان حيوان او عفوا تجسد في خروف وانت تعلم ان الخروف حيوان   ارجو الافادة


شكراً ليك،موضوع الخروف=حمل الله،كما لو قلنا أن شخص سيف الله..
المسيح حمل الله الذي رفع خطية العالم،كما أن حمل الفصح اليهودي نجّا بني اسرائيل من الموت في مصر...
على العموم الموضوع اتناقش في المنتدى،أرجو منك الاطلاع يا مؤدب،الله يخليك انت الللي جبرت خواطر المسلمين أمام وقاحة رانيا المسلمة!!!
فعلاً يا رانيا:حنجرتك قبر مفتوح،ولسانك لسان أفعى!
الله ينوّرك،بس بلاش الوقاحة دي،الأدب أحسن مئة مرّة.
أنا ما تواقحتش،بل رددت عليك بكل أدب،وهذا ما أوضحه أخوك بالدين فؤاد2002

باااي.(^_^)


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

الجو حالياً مش جو نقاش يا فؤاد،فأرجو الاطلاع على موضوع سؤالك في مواضيع أخرى،إلى حين انصراف رانيا2005،أو تهذّبها....أهذا دينك يارانبا؟؟
شكراً يا رمز النساء المسلمات..يا كلبة وحمارة تقطعين الصلاة-على قولة رسولك-
ياقليلة عقل وعلو(غبيّة يعني) على قول رسولك
روحي اسجدي لزوجك شويّة بدل كلامك الفاضي-على قول رسولك-
فعلاً النار مليانة نساء مسلمات زيّ حضرتك-على قول رسولك-
والسلام.


----------



## جعيدى (3 فبراير 2007)

ازاى نعرف المسلمين اللى فى وسطنا


----------



## جعيدى (3 فبراير 2007)

:yaka: 





جعيدى قال:


> ازاى نعرف المسلمين اللى فى وسطنا


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2007)

فيييييييييية اية يا جماعة هوة اى حد يقول اى حاجة كدة حنسدقة علطول مش لازم نتاكد
و على العموم لو كنت سادق و كلامك صحيح ربنا يباركك
بس بردة زى ما انتة مش بتحب حد يستهزق بدينك متستهزقش انتة بدين حد 
و من الافضل اننا نتكلم عن المسيح اكتر و نتمتع بحلاوة العشرة معاة


----------



## elsadawey2 (3 فبراير 2007)

{وَجَعَلْنَا مِن بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ}


----------



## sousan (4 فبراير 2007)

*فتاوي اسلامية اخر موضه*

فتوى تحريم غسل اللحوم قبل طبخها لأن الصحابه لم يغسلوا لحومهم http://66.36.173.182/artman3/publish/jokes/article_47.php 




فتوى تحريم الانترنت على المرأه لانها خبيثه ولايجوز لها فتحه الا بحضور محرم http://66.36.173.182/artman3/publish/jokes/article_41.php 




فتوى اذا حلف المسلم بشنبه فهو مشرك http://***.islam-christianity.***/images/SHANABO.mp3 




فتوى لا يجوز للمراه المسلمه ان تزيل شعر وجهها حتى لو اصبح ذقنها اكبر من ذقن الرجل http://***.islam-christianity.***/images/layagooz-lelmaraa.ram 




فتوى الشيخ الالباني يطالب بضروره حجاب الشاب الجميل http://***.islam-christianity.***/images/elshab_elamrad.ram 




فتوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز فى تحريم القول بدوران الكره الارضيه http://ummanas.netfirms.com/earth.htm 




فتوى تحريم تعلم اللغه الإنجليزية http://umanas.netfirms.com/eng.htm 




فتوى تحريم تدريس الرياضيات والجغرافيا http://umanas.netfirms.com/humaid.htm 




فتوى تحريم علم الكيمياء ووصفه بالسحر http://umanas.netfirms.com/taimiyah.htm 




فتوى تحريم العطور http://umanas.netfirms.com/perfume.htm 




فتوى تحريم عيد الحب http://umanas.netfirms.com/love.htm 




فتوى الشيخ ناصر بن حمد الفهد فى تحريم التصفيق http://umanas.netfirms.com/clap.htm 




فتوى الشيخ عبدالله النجدي فى تحريم لعب كره القدم http://umanas.netfirms.com/Soccer.htm 




فتوى تحريم لعب كره القدم http://***.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/Sports/2005/8/87047.htm 




فتوى منع الضرب فى المدارس http://umanas.netfirms.com/Beating.htm 




فتوى وضع الساعه فى اليد اليمنى تحقيق لمبدأ التيامن وكذلك لمبدأ مخالفه الكفار http://***.sahab.com/go/fatwa.php?id=674 

‏ 

فتوى شيخ الأزهر بان التدخين حلال للأغنياء حرام للفقراء http://66.36.173.182/artman3/publish/pic/article_2302.php 




فتوى تحريم استعمال الجرس و منبه الساعه و جرس انذار الحريق و جرس المدرسة http://66.36.173.182/artman3/publish/jokes/article_64.php 




فتوى تحريم البوفيه المفتوح http://66.36.173.182/artman3/publish/jokes/article_34.php 




فتوى الشيخ حمود بن عقلا الشعيبي فى اهدار دم المغني الكويتي عبدالله الرويشد http://umanas.netfirms.com/oqla.htm
:Love_Mailbox: :smil12:


----------



## جعيدى (4 فبراير 2007)

اية رايكم فى الفتاوى دية


----------



## أحد أحد (8 فبراير 2007)

لوكي برو ,, إتق الله في كتابك ولاتشتم والرجاء ان تغير الصور اللي وضعتها عن سيدنا وسّيد ولد آدم في الجنه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واحترم الديانات لو سمحت


----------



## أحد أحد (8 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وبعد
اولا ارجو من الاخوه المسيحيين ان يتقبلوني بسعة صدر وبعقل حتى نتوصل وإياكم الى نتيجه ترضي الطرفين
ثانيا ارجو ان اعطي الاخ معلومه لانني اعرف انه لايمتلكها  ألا وهي ان لاتحكم على مليار شخص من العالم من تصرف شخص واحد منا المخطئ العاصي
ومنكم المخطئ العاصي 

بعضكم يتكلم بإسلوب همجي بوصف رسولنا بالخبيث كرمه الله عن ما تقولون
ولاكن حسابه عند الله ولست انا من يحاسبه انا علي التنبيه فقط
بأن يجب عليك احترام الديانات والمعتقدات سواء كانت الإسلاميه او غيرها
وان كنت تريد انت تظهر ديانتك انها الصحيحه ناظر احد علماء الديانه الاخرى بقول ماعندك بكل ادب واحترام
وهو يقول ماعنده بأدب واحترام حتى يتوصل الاثنين الى نتيجه
ولايوجد احد يمثل المسلمين جميعا
وأيضا لايوجد من يمثلكم جميعا

ولاكن اذا كنت تقول مثل هذه الشتائم للمسلمين وانت تكرههم وايقنت انهم على ظلال وانهم متخلفين اريد ان اسألك سؤال على ان تجيب عليه بكل صدق مع نفسك
حتى انت نفسك تتوصل للدين الحق
السؤال هو : هل درست الدين الإسلامي وعرفت اسس هذا الدين وعقيدته <تكون دراسته من شخص مؤمن فيه حتى تصل المعلومه صحيحه لأن المعارض له لابد ان يحرف فيه >؟
ام على فطرتك تتكلم ولاتعلم شيئ عن الدين الإسلامي؟
هل درست القرآن الكريم؟ الذي مازال العلم الحديث يؤكد انه ماجاء من بشر بل جاء من رب البشر وهو الله سبحانه
ان لم تكن تعلم عن هذا شيئ فلا تشتم المسلمين ولاتتكلم على احد من الديانات  معتمدا على رأي فطرتك واهلك لا على عقلك وتفكيرك
واذا كنت تريد ان تعرف ماهو القرآن ومعجزاته المستجده في كل زمن تظهر معجزاته
اوصيك بالأستاذ والدكتور زغلول النجار يشرح لك هذا القرآن عسى ان تستفيد
وآخر دعوانا أنٍ الحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## أحد أحد (8 فبراير 2007)

*لاإله الا الله وحده لاشريك له*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمدلله رب العالمين وبعد
اولا ارجو من الاخوه المسيحيين ان يتقبلوني بسعة صدر وبعقل حتى نتوصل وإياكم الى نتيجه ترضي الطرفين
ثانيا ارجو ان اعطي الاخ معلومه لانني اعرف انه لايمتلكها  ألا وهي ان لاتحكم على مليار شخص من العالم من تصرف شخص واحد منا المخطئ العاصي
ومنكم المخطئ العاصي 

بعضكم يتكلم بإسلوب همجي بوصف رسولنا بالخبيث كرمه الله عن ما تقولون
ولاكن حسابه عند الله ولست انا من يحاسبه انا علي التنبيه فقط
بأن يجب عليك احترام الديانات والمعتقدات سواء كانت الإسلاميه او غيرها
وان كنت تريد انت تظهر ديانتك انها الصحيحه ناظر احد علماء الديانه الاخرى بقول ماعندك بكل ادب واحترام
وهو يقول ماعنده بأدب واحترام حتى يتوصل الاثنين الى نتيجه
ولايوجد احد يمثل المسلمين جميعا
وأيضا لايوجد من يمثلكم جميعا

ولاكن اذا كنت تقول مثل هذه الشتائم للمسلمين وانت تكرههم وايقنت انهم على ظلال وانهم متخلفين اريد ان اسألك سؤال على ان تجيب عليه بكل صدق مع نفسك
حتى انت نفسك تتوصل للدين الحق
السؤال هو : هل درست الدين الإسلامي وعرفت اسس هذا الدين وعقيدته <تكون دراسته من شخص مؤمن فيه حتى تصل المعلومه صحيحه لأن المعارض له لابد ان يحرف فيه >؟
ام على فطرتك تتكلم ولاتعلم شيئ عن الدين الإسلامي؟
هل درست القرآن الكريم؟ الذي مازال العلم الحديث يؤكد انه ماجاء من بشر بل جاء من رب البشر وهو الله سبحانه
ان لم تكن تعلم عن هذا شيئ فلا تشتم المسلمين ولاتتكلم على احد من الديانات  معتمدا على رأي فطرتك واهلك لا على عقلك وتفكيرك
واذا كنت تريد ان تعرف ماهو القرآن ومعجزاته المستجده في كل زمن تظهر معجزاته
اوصيك بالأستاذ والدكتور زغلول النجار يشرح لك هذا القرآن عسى ان تستفيد
وآخر دعوانا أنٍ الحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## kingmoon (12 فبراير 2007)

*غالط نفسك بنفسك*

الى جميع الاخوان الاعضاء الاعزاء
فى مثل هذه الامور والطروحات لكم الحق ان تثارون وتتئثرون .. ولكن؟؟
ليس من الحق ولا الفضيله ان يكون الرد بحد ذاته خطا وخطيئه..
نحن نعرف ونؤمن بان جميع الاديان والرسل تصب فى جدول واحد هو الايمان بالله ورسله , وان الكتب السماويه المنزله على الانبياء هى كلام الله , فى حالت ايماننا بهذا نجد من الخطاء الرد على الاخر بصوره عنيفه وبخطيئه من الخطايا ........
اما بالنسبه الى السيد المسلم الذى اسمه خالد او العاشق او اى كنيه كانت ..
اقول له ..
انك ناقضت نفسك بنفسك من خلال ردك وتجاوزت حتى على تعاليم الاسلام
انت قلت بان النصرانى عندما يقراء كتاب الله يثار جنسيا؟؟ لاحظ بانك تقول كتاب الله وتعترف بانه كتاب منزل من الله .. فانا اسالك هل فى كلام الله ما يثير الغرائز فاتركك بهذا مع الله ...
قلت ايضا النصرانى حين يعمده القس فى الكنيسه يثار جنسيا؟؟من كلامك واضح بانك تعرف ما هو القس ,, يعنى تعرف من تسميتهو بانه رجل دين فكيف تكونت لديك هذه القناعه ومن اين حصلت على مثل هذه المعلومات ,, هل انت مثلا مررت فى مثل هذا الموقف .. والا كيف تؤكد حدوث مثل هذا الفعل....
قلت ان النصرانى حين يطلع على ثقافات لاتستهويه سوى كتب الجنس؟؟ 
ان استطيع ان اوئيدك على كلامك هذا فى حاله واحده ,, وهى انك مسؤل عن مكتبه متخصصه باعارت الكتب الجنسيه ومنها استطعت ان تكون هذا المفهوم عن النصرانى...
واخيرا قولك فى شرح الحديث المذكور .. ان على المؤمن ان يضع لسانه بما امره به رسول الله , من قول المعروف والبعد عن اللغو..
هنا اسالك ؟؟
هل بما جاء بكلامك من قذف وسب وتطاول على نبى الله هو القول المعروف الذى اوصى به النبى محمد .. 
هل كلام المعرف هو عندما تقول .. يعيش النصرانى حياة ملؤها الجنس والشذوذ .. ببركة الرب يسوع؟؟
الم يكن كلامك هذا من اللغو بمكان؟؟
الم يكن يسوع المسيح من الانبياء ؟؟
الو يكن الدين المسيحى ومن يعتنقوه هم الذين حمو الدين الاسلامى فى بدايت ظهوره ؟؟
الم يكن كلام القذف والسب والتطاول على ما انزل الله يعد من الكبائر؟؟
ارجوا ان تراجع نفسك وترجع عما انت فيه ,,


----------



## maria123 (18 فبراير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> فاديه بجد انا زعلان منك ازاى تقولى كده ازاى تغلطى فى لغه القرأن اللغه العربيه لغه اهل الجنه وتقولى ثور الله فى برسيمو لازم تعتذرى وتصححى غلطتك وممكن انت تعتذرى وانا اصحح لك الغلط
> ثور الله فى برسيمه وعلفه ومصحفه
> ههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههه :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## elsadawey2 (22 فبراير 2007)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..... اللهم لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا واعفو عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فأنصرنا علي القوم الكافرين


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 فبراير 2007)

جعيدى قال:


> اية رايكم فى الفتاوى دية



*وحياتك يا جعيدي 

انا خايف تطلع فتوي تحريم استنشاق الاكسجين 
واخراج ثاني اكسيد الكربون في عملية التنفس 
كل شئ جائز عندهم ............*


----------



## elsadawey2 (23 فبراير 2007)

جعيدي وابن الفادي سهل قوي ان اي مريض نفسي وحاقد يعمل موقع ويدس فيه كلام أهبل وعبيط زي اللي انت بتقوله ده يا جعيدي أفندي ويحرف ويزور ويزيف الكلام ويجي الجهله أمثالك يا جعيدي بلا تفكير ولا رويه ولا منطق ويصدق كل كلمة اتقالت ويفضل يعيد ويزيد زي البغبغان من غير ما يبقي فاهم ولا عارف اي حاجه في اي حاجه انا ممكن اعمل موقع الصبح واملاه فتاوي وأقول انها فتاوي للبابا شنوده وأحرم فيها أكل المانجه والبرتقال وأجيب الرابط هنا واقول ان البابا شنوده فتي بتحريم المانجه ودا الرابط واللي مش مصدق يخش يقري الموضوع وكل جاهل ونصف متعلم هيدخل الموقع ويقري لكن اللي عنده مخ وبيفهم طبعا مش هيصدق انما أنصاف المتعلمين والبغبغانات بس هما اللي بيصدقوا 
يا ريت يا جعيدي لما تحب تتفلسف تبقي تجيب فتاوي من مواقع اسلاميه معروفه ومعترف بيها مش تروح تجيبلي كلام أهبل اللي كاتبه حاقد وناقم علي الاسلام والمسلمين جيب فتاوي من مواقع اسلاميه مش من مواقع نصرانيه حاقده وتقول انها فتاوي شيوخ مسلمين عيب عليك


----------

